# Msi Geforce 7900gto 512MB - The Luck Of The English!



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I suppose you could say the luck of one englishman, I saw yeaterday on Dabs.com's website the above card which is effectiviely a 7900GTX with underclocked memory (but with supposidly the 1.1ns chips so hiuge O/C potential) for the meesley price of £152.84 so I bought one!  I check this morning and the order has been despatched, should reach me in the morning (Friday) only to see that the price has risen on the site to £183.84 already!  I am never this lucky so have a   on my face at the moment but TBH for anyone with the money who does not want to wait for DX10 is still seems like a real bargain.

I will give it a good testing when it arrives, if it does not meet expectations I may well just keep my 1800XT and E Bay this becasue these cards are going to be rare and the nearest price I can find to it of any of the VERY few E tailers who have got their hands on them are around £200.  I will keep you posted on the cards strenghts/weaknesses unless anyone has got their hands on one already?


----------



## supraman (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn you! Damn you! Damn you! Damn you! Damn you! Damn you! 

I found that yesterday too.  Today is my 21st so I decided to wait until today to get one as a birthday present to myself.



The 6800GT will have to do for a bit longer


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2006)

sorry about that, as I said, I am never usually that lucky, perhaps I wont let you know how good it is (or bad) when I get it, I don't wanna make matters worse for you!!!  But hey, a 7900GTX for half the price, can't be bad.

I will keep my eye out for you, never know, might let you have my 1800xt on the cheap if this new card is as good as I think it will be!


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

my 6800gtwill do for now, dx10 should be here in the next 2 months


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> my 6800gtwill do for now, dx10 should be here in the next 2 months



remember ket, wait for dx10 games/support then buy the card


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

nah no need this time around really, even first gen cards will be good, .8nm soi process, from there its just core tweaks and maybe a move to .65nm. i may wait a month or so to get rid of old batches of r600 so the slightly tweaked (and better clockers) arrive


----------



## supraman (Sep 28, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> sorry about that, as I said, I am never usually that lucky, perhaps I wont let you know how good it is (or bad) when I get it, I don't wanna make matters worse for you!!!  But hey, a 7900GTX for half the price, can't be bad.


£153 was simply phenomenal!  They’re now £180 at ebuyer, still an awesome deal considering the quality of the card.  Cheaper than a 7900GT, but faster, more memory and a great cooler.

I’m just annoyed at myself for deciding against one for £157 yesterday evening.  Please keep us all informed, we need benchmarks and overclocking results ASAP  



Tatty_One said:


> I will keep my eye out for you, never know, might let you have my 1800xt on the cheap if this new card is as good as I think it will be!


Thanks.  I may take you up on that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2006)

Card did not arrive!  It has been despatched but Amtrak who are the carriers "timed out" last night so it looks like a Monday delivery.  I will test it using both MSI's new overclocking proggiw which comes on the driver CD and see what she does along with using coolbits as a comparison, both on modded performance drivers, am hoping for a 12000+ 3D Mark 2005 score here.


----------



## supraman (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you got it yet?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2006)

:shadedshu No, not happy, courier has had the thing since last friday and still not delivered, have just been shouting down phone as I paid for 1-3 day service and now its been 5, not happy, hopefully the shouting will get it here tomorrow but I am out tomorrow night with some friends so it aint gonna be until Thursday night before I can set it up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 3, 2006)

aww poor tatty 












perhaps you should threaten them with that club


----------



## Canuto (Oct 3, 2006)

lol Shout louder


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2006)

Canuto said:


> lol Shout louder



having spent quite a few years in the British Army, be certain of at least one thing...................I CAN SHOUT!!!!  LOUD.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> aww poor tatty
> 
> perhaps you should threaten them with that club



thanks for the heaps of sympathy! and I was gonna let you have my 1800XT for a tenner!


----------



## Canuto (Oct 3, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> having spent quite a few years in the British Army, be certain of at least one thing...................I CAN SHOUT!!!!  LOUD.



 Cool

Just give'em a big scare... if you already haven't.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2006)

But Ket, the club thing was a good idea, may have to give that a try!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2006)

Down to 169.99 at DABS now, still more than I paid but a damn good deal nonetheless!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 4, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> thanks for the heaps of sympathy! and I was gonna let you have my 1800XT for a tenner!



DHO!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2006)

Finally received today (Thursday) after 1 week, have told DABS not to use Amtrak again, they are a bunch of useless monkeys!

Cannot set it up tonite as I dont have time  just got in from London and its late but hopefully will do a mini review in the next day or so and post it.


----------



## Rodster (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad to see it finally arrived m8.  Let us know what you think cause I just bought a similar card from newegg.com for $259. It looks like a great deal and should tide me over until I decide if I want Vista.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130065


----------



## supraman (Oct 5, 2006)

Brilliant, you finally got it (in one piece?).

It’ll be nice to finally get a proper review in English and with some definitive numbers.

BTW, Dabs have raised the price to £180.93 and Ebuyer to £180.94.  Komplett now have it too, but for £215.00


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 6, 2006)

The 7900GTO has 1.1ns memory, but, is effectively shut down. Since it only uses 1.9V, it is limited to 1.4 ns specs and timings. So, 800 MHz will be more of the ceiling than a spec. 

I have one of these cards and it is now tested out to 705/780. Not bad at all for $250 US.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 6, 2006)

those are sweet
get us some benchies, i just may have to get one of those, esp cuz i think i need to go green because i want sli!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 6, 2006)

ummm

i ordered one

weee!!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 6, 2006)

Are you serious? Can I have your GTO2?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 6, 2006)

you can't have it, but i'll be needing to sell it  and you actually came to mind first. i thought of pming you, but i figured you'd see eventually! lol

i'll pm you once this other card comes in, you'll be first in line, i promise 

hey tatty, let's get some benchmarks going!  we'll be the first ones around here with this beast!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, I really want it, but there's a big chance that I won't. Since losing an iPod, I have to get a new one, or a PSP. Also, there are some games that I have in mind, so I really wont have the money. I kinda want to get Oblivion, if you catch my drift. 

PM me about it.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 6, 2006)

all the uk guys are asleep...

they'll be up soon tho!  it's about 718am their time now


----------



## trt740 (Oct 6, 2006)

*you can have my copy azt*

Oblivion is way to dark for me if you pay the shipping its yours AZnTr14dz


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> The 7900GTO has 1.1ns memory, but, is effectively shut down. Since it only uses 1.9V, it is limited to 1.4 ns specs and timings. So, 800 MHz will be more of the ceiling than a spec.
> 
> I have one of these cards and it is now tested out to 705/780. Not bad at all for $250 US.



Hmmmm, a friend got the MSI from Overclockers UK and set his up Tuesday, they dont use Amrak for delivery so he got his in 48hrs!!  he gets 700/870 out of the box so maybe different manufacturers "play" with the memory volts/settings differently.

Mine will be going in tonite, will try some intial benches and get them on hopefully with more detail to follow tomorrow, as i said before I will use both the MSI Overclock utility and coolbits for a comparsion.


----------



## supraman (Oct 6, 2006)

trt740 said:


> Oblivion is way to dark for me if you pay the shipping its yours AZnTr14dz


Too dark as in “too little lighting” or as in “too sinister”?  If it’s the former then there is a brightness slider in the graphics settings.  I find somewhere between 2/3 and 3/4 gives the best results for me and my monitor.

Back on topic, is it possible to mod the memory voltages using NiBiTor, or is it hardmod only?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 6, 2006)

i will let you know on the mem volt concerns once i get mine in, but i hope we can just oc it like some people have been able to do, to above gtx stock speeds  ican't wait!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i will let you know on the mem volt concerns once i get mine in, but i hope we can just oc it like some people have been able to do, to above gtx stock speeds  ican't wait!!!



I am playing with mine at the moment, am on 710 core and 825 memory so far so the memory is already exceeding stock GTX speeds and I have only just started!  Not posting anything yet cause I have a long way to go and havent benched because I have also given sytem a spring clean/rebuild so am running CPU/Memory at stock at the moment but I will def post some benches tomorrow.....phew its a long job!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 6, 2006)

oh please! just one 3d05 bench, at stock everything! that'd be fine!  i'm just too excited!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 6, 2006)

When do you get it Mustang?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

it has shipped, but i dont have a tracking number yet, but hopefully tuesday!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

U really want me to do a stock run?  that will be at least 1000 3D Mark 2005 points under spec?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

yea! i won't hold it to you or anything if it's low! and the more it goes up after that, you can show how good you are at ocing! if you're embarrassed, just pm me! i just want a 3d05 score, as nowhere online can i find one!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok no probs, you will have to trust me on the score, I am not posting a futuremark link till I am optimised tomorrow!  Give me 15 minutes and its on, this will be no tweaking whatsoever.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

yea, i'll trust, this is off the cuff! thank you, i am salivating in anticipation of this card (and the scores!)


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

OK, everything at stock, no tweaking/overclocking, not even performance settings in control panel (just as I downloaded drivers) = 11,364......WOW!!!

Edit: Actually thats untrue, did set the drivers/control panel to performance and closed Firewall etc but at 2400 (stock Sandy 4000) with memory therefore at 400Mhz but on tight timings of 2-3-2-6@1T.

I am hoping with an overclock to 3Gig on CPU and memory speed increase I may, just crack 12000 what U think? But anways thats for tomorrow, its late here so need to sleep.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

wowowowowowowowowo~~~~!!!!!

that's awesome! i was thinking i might be able to crack 10000, (3200+ at 2.6ghz, and ram at 190 or so i think) and some ocing on the card, but wow!  thank you for the number!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

Damn had to stay up for a little more tweaking! (it's 2.10am here now), upped the core to 715 and the memory to 840 but she was going backwards then may have maxed out otr it could have been my sytem, was getting 10FPS slower in half life 2 loop demo so a long way to go yet.

Am still playing around with drivers also, the 91.43 are the latest but I tried the NGO modded drivers and results so far actually show that she runs better on the generics with the control panel enabled but as I said, long way to go.  Also I have ben tweaking between coolbits, the MSI proggie and RivaTuner and it would appear that the MSI Overclocking does best, there are maxes on the sliders in coolbits that are not high enuff! RivaTuner will not test pass at 715/840 but the MSI proggie does with no artifacts, am gonna get rid of RivaTuner for now because all these different overclockers is kind of confusing things a bit.  This cooler is amazing, she sits at 32C at stock and even at 715/840 at full load does not got above 57C!!!

More tomorrow with some links if I have the energy!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

that's one helluva of a sweet load temp! i don't even get that with my gto2 and an ac silencer! nice find tatty!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

waitwaitwait

840memory? wooohoot! that's over stock gtx! (right?) what a deal!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 7, 2006)

*just to compare them here*

this is my x1900xt 256 mb overclocked slightly to x1900xtx 650/775 running everything default settings in the video set up not anything on performance  (3dmarks05 10,083) I payed 234.00 for it after a rebate and my system specs are listed next to my name. What do you think should I Rma it and get the 7900gto. I will post my scores with performance setting and close out all 7 tool bar programs and run it again soon.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

trt740 said:


> this is my x1900xt 256 mb overclocked slightly to x1900xtx 650/775 running everything default settings in the video set up not anything on performance  (3dmarks05 10,083) I payed 234.00 for it after a rebate and my system specs are listed next to my name. What do you think should I Rma it and get the 7900gto. I will post my scores with performance setting and close out all 7 tool bar programs and run it again soon.



I would think penny for penny generally the 1900xt could match the 7900GTO???? you have a nice card there, personally unless you find an amazing deal I would not change, its early days yet with these cards and although there are not going to be many of them around had I not found this one at almost £50 below anyother retailer in the UK (they went up the next day) I would have happily stuck to me 1800XT which I love, in this case if I do decide to sell the 1800 (and I may choose to keep it and sell this one off!) then I would make not far short of what i paid for the 7900GTO so I thought I was pretty much in a "no lose" situation.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

OK still playing today and starting to get bored now, might stop for a bit and enjoy the card!  It seems that in my case with the MSI the MSI overclocking utility is only there to peg back the memory speeds, the core is racing but for some reason today I cannot get memory speeds over 800 which i know is stock GTX speeds but I am sure I can get more, the thing is if you download the 91.43 drivers off the CD the MSI proggie automatically downloads and you cannot get rid of it, whatever other overclocking tools you have just seem to conflict with the MSI one and cause the instability, the MSI one just keeps resetting anything else to its stock values!.  So am gonna try a different set of modded drivers that wont have the control panel or this MSi crap and throw a bit of coolbits and perhaps RivaTuner into the mix again.  I would be more than happy to live with the 800Mhz memory speed if I get the core up to around 730 which I do beleive is possible but again the MSI proggie is limiting what any other 3rd party overclocker is trying to do, more info later.  Ohhh and ran my Sandy at 3.2Gig stable as a rock and that had no effect on scores because of these overclocking software conflicts I am getting I think.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

I have found that the "Z modded" drivers seem to be working best at the moment, have not used RivaTuner again yet so the slider maxes out in the control panel at 800Mhz which is stock GTX speeds but with RivaTuner it will obviously go higher but thats for another session!  This run therefore was only done at 710 core and 800 memory but with my CPU overclock at 3Gig, with Rivatuner on and the speeds increased in both core and memory with my cpu @ 3.2 Gig I am still pretty confident I will get to that magic 12000!

Here's the screenie so far:


----------



## Darksaber (Oct 7, 2006)

The question that eats me up:

will a 7900GTO work in SLI with a 7900GTX? Has anyone tried it?

cheerio
DS


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

Darksaber said:


> The question that eats me up:
> 
> will a 7900GTO work in SLI with a 7900GTX? Has anyone tried it?
> 
> ...



I dont think anyone has yet but its a question that is being asked more and more, I do know of one who has flashed to GTX and it has worked fine so in theory at least......SLi should work!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

yea, i heard about someone flashing to gtx, so it should work, they are identical hardware, and once the bios is changed, they are identical software too, so idk


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2006)

My sweet spot at the moment seems to be 710 core and 810 memory, it seems at the moment to go backwards a bit much above that but at least thats 60Mhz on the GTX core and just above the GTX memory speed, thought about Flashing to GTX but reading the reviews I dont think there is much to gain (it is def 1.1NS memory but I have a suspicion it has been undervolted) and I dont wanna flash too early, want to play some more first!  Did a run about an hour ago at 3.2gig and hit 11,701 but that seems to be the max at the moment, at 715/825 I got 11,595!!! see.....backwards so looking better but am going to have a break and play some CSS, will try some more tomorrow.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

awesome clocks dude! can't wait to see you break 12000!

here's the 1st (that i know of) english review of the gto 
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/evga_e-geforce_7900_gto/

can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 7, 2006)

When do you get it Mustang?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 7, 2006)

There is one big difference. The memory may be 1.1 ns on the GTO, but, it is undervolted to1.85V versus the 2.1V on the GTX. It also uses 1.4 ns timings (ala GT). So, the memory will not clock nearly as high. 800 becomes more of a limit than a spec. I have seen results from 720 to 850. 

I have two GTO's to test, and the first one did 790 and the second 835. So, it is a bit of luck to get a good memory clocker. As for the cores, both did over 720 MHz. 

3DMark05 is around 11.5K and 06 is about 6300 at default driver settings on a 2.5 GHz AMD x2 CPU. 

And, the GTO will not SLI with a GTX. Unless, of course, you flash either one to the other.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2006)

*here is my x1900xt overclock with performance settings*


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2006)

hope this I didn't take over your thread and also remember im not haslf the overclocker Tatty One is im sure he could get alot more out of this card than I can but just for crapps and giggles here it is for comparison.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 8, 2006)

interestig clocks....i think i might have to pick that x1800xt up just for clash value and go beat these gto cards 

yes this means im almost decided on not waiting for dx10, vista looks crap anyway.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 8, 2006)

i don't think the x1800 would beat it....
the gto/x is a pretty good card....


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmmm, with a 2.5 GHz OC on an AMD X2 CPU with the card at 700/800 and performance settings, the 7900GTO does about 11,500 in 3Dmark05. It does about 6300 in 3DMark06, easily with HQ settings. I had an x1800XT, and it certainly would not keep up with the GTO. Maybe a X1900XT(X) at 690/800 on the same CPU. X1800XT at 720/810 would do around 5100 in 3DMark06 with the same CPU.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2006)

*The best I can do with my set up and ccc*

well this is last comparison post I can give remember im not all that good an overclocker and this is using Cat Control Center Overdrive










 my stsyem seems a bit slower than Tatty Ones system and my ram is slower aswell, but this was just for fun. The comparisons I have seen lists thex1900xt 256 and the 7900gto 512mb  as very close with the nod to the x1900xt in a few more benchmarks. I realize im not very close to Tatty Ones here here but hes mutch better at this than I am  If you notice im now well past x1900xtx speeds with my clock.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2006)

Night all as always you guys are right about this stuff, and just wondering is there really an image difference bettween the two cards and which will handle the newer shader heavy games better.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> There is one big difference. The memory may be 1.1 ns on the GTO, but, it is undervolted to1.85V versus the 2.1V on the GTX. It also uses 1.4 ns timings (ala GT). So, the memory will not clock nearly as high. 800 becomes more of a limit than a spec. I have seen results from 720 to 850.
> 
> I have two GTO's to test, and the first one did 790 and the second 835. So, it is a bit of luck to get a good memory clocker. As for the cores, both did over 720 MHz.
> 
> ...



Thanks, as my earlier post mentioned, I suspected it was undervolted on the memory, interesting on the timings tho, I might have a closer look at that, I can get mine to run at 720/840 but as I mentioned before, it actually seems to slow a lot then.  As for the SLi, quite a few have already flashed to GTX without any problems so it will be interesting to see if Sli works like that and your comments on the memory volts/timings would seem to concur that even with the GTX flash there is little improvement in performance.

All in all however, for my £152 for this card if I progress no further I am delighted with my 11,700 3D 2005 marks, putting it in perspective in the UK it cost me a MacDonalds meal more than an 1800GTO2 and less than a 1900GT, now in my book, thats is serious "Bang for Buck" !!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> interestig clocks....i think i might have to pick that x1800xt up just for clash value and go beat these gto cards
> 
> yes this means im almost decided on not waiting for dx10, vista looks crap anyway.



Don't let anyone put you off the 1800xt m8, I have seen scores of 11000 on an 1800 with the right CPU/memory setups and managed 10500 outta mine which is pretty damn near that 1900xt and my 1800 was only 256MB also!  As for graphics quality, I have now run both the 7900 and 1800 in Oblivion and CSS/DODS and I think the 1800 may just have the edge in oblivion but in CSS ther 7900 is significantly better!  The 1800's have always been especially good with Oblivion tho and actually are reported to run oblivion better/faster than a 1900xt.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2006)

UPDATE:   Well I have managed to extend my sweetspot to 710 on the core and 820 on the memory.....check the link in my siggie!!!! I am getting so near to the 12000 mark I can almost taste it as a certain friend in here would say!.....U know who U R.  Thats me for the time being, not a lot of point in having a new decent card if you spend all your time benching it and not playing games! 

Will resume benching in a couple of days, watch this space.....by next weekend I WILL have my 12000 points, even if I have to take my CPU to 3.3Gig (which she will do on a good cool day!).  One tip tho if I may, if you use the control panel to aid your clocking (I have been using it in conjunction with RivaTuner) make sure you do not monitor temps in the temperature tab, once the temps hit 70C it throttles back the GPU Mhz automatically! I got 150 points from just disabling that beastie!  And she never went above 73C anyways.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 8, 2006)

nice clocks, i hope i can at least top 11000 with my weaker cpu and weakweakweak ram (ram is my next upgrade, btw)

and thanks for the shout out  

good tip on the throttling back disabling temp monitoring option, i can't wait to try this mofo out

so upset cuz it's not going to get here til wednesday prolly (monday is a holiday here in the states, blah)


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well im gonna hang onto my x1900xt but I wonder when the new dx10 cards come out will theses cards even be able to play games in that format or will I be selling this bad boy anyway?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 9, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't let anyone put you off the 1800xt m8, I have seen scores of 11000 on an 1800 with the right CPU/memory setups and managed 10500 outta mine which is pretty damn near that 1900xt and my 1800 was only 256MB also!  As for graphics quality, I have now run both the 7900 and 1800 in Oblivion and CSS/DODS and I think the 1800 may just have the edge in oblivion but in CSS ther 7900 is significantly better!  The 1800's have always been especially good with Oblivion tho and actually are reported to run oblivion better/faster than a 1900xt.



you've got that right and 11k was quite a breeze on water
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1903272
and that was an old score could probabaly beat it now.
oh and to show it wasn't a fluke
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1920402
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1903233


the x1800xt's have plenty of headroom built in so that they can hit amazing clocks which more than makes up for only having 16 shaders. 

now on a slower clocked cpu you might run into bottlenecks, but you can overclock that as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:


> you've got that right and 11k was quite a breeze on water
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1903272
> and that was an old score could probabaly beat it now.
> oh and to show it wasn't a fluke
> ...



Thats a seruiously nice score! especially for an 1800 in fact you are beating several 1900xt's there!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2006)

that is a great score I cannot touch that with my x1900xt because I cannot get ati tools to run stable to up the voltage.   I had a x1800xt 256 mb and I play alot of games . I do infact own Elder Scrolls of Oblivion and I can see zero difference in frame rates (real world) between the x1800xt 256 and the x1900xt 256 even with 32 more pixel shader and nearly the same core/ memory clocks on both cards running on CCC 's overdrive.  Im alomst sorry I upgrade but I did sell my x1800xt 256 for near the price I purchased the x1900xt 256.  Some times it hard to know when its time to be happy with what you have.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well the X1800XT with enough voltage will do 11K plus with water. But, a bone stock GTO with some OC will easily beat 11K with a even mild OC on a dual core CPU. I have a AMD x2 4200+ at 2.5 GHz and the GTO at 700/800 for 11,300 with default driver settings. Not bad, and no real work to do. 

The X1800XT is decent (I had one), but the two best choices today are the X1900XT 256 MB (had one of those, as well) or the 7900GTO in this price range.


----------



## Rodster (Oct 10, 2006)

I wanted to add my Coolbits results to this thread. I ran the detect optimal settings and Coolbits came back with the following:

GPU Core:   698mhz
Mem Clock: 772mhz

I worked it up to the following
GPU: 700mhz
Mem Clock: 785mhz
 

p.s. This is one of the quietest cards I have ever used. When you hear others commenting on how whisper quiet this card really is believe them. The only noise coming from my case are the CPU and PSU fans.

And to think I purchased this card from newegg for only $245 it will hold me over till the DX10 cards come out and that's if I decide to use Vista.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad your happy with it Rodster, its a damn good card for a damn good price, in the Uk its much cheaper than the 1900GT so eat yer heart out 1900Gt owners!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2006)

*How? are you getting these clocks.*

if thats so why can't I get my x1900xt to go into the 11000+ mark. Im clocked stable at 682/783 with my 3800+ clocked at 4600+/4800+ levels with 2gigs of drr400. Plz explain whats im doing wrong. Ps I have read all the guides and cannot get atitools to outperform CCC overdrive on this card.  Its not stable at all and I uninstall CCC before I used it and increased memory voltage and gpu voltage with no result. I also disabled ATI hot keys in my reg.  Im currently scoring in the 10775 range.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2006)

How much time you got for a few suggestions?  might be better if we PM so as to not draw this thread out of its life expectancy as its about the 7900GTO, I will PM you with some initial thoughts/idea's and we can take it from there.


----------



## Rodster (Oct 11, 2006)

Could someone please explain memory clock numbers because it confuses the hell out of me.   Wrt the 7900GTO Tatty said he was trying to get the Mem clock to 800 mhz which would in essence get to the GTX mem clock of 1600mhz.

So here's my question and where i'm confused if the 7900GTO uses DDR3 mem shouldn't the target mem clock be 533mhz which is one third of 1600. I'm dividing 1600 into 3 which gives me 533.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2006)

Rodster said:


> Could someone please explain memory clock numbers because it confuses the hell out of me.   Wrt the 7900GTO Tatty said he was trying to get the Mem clock to 800 mhz which would in essence get to the GTX mem clock of 1600mhz.
> 
> So here's my question and where i'm confused if the 7900GTO uses DDR3 mem shouldn't the target mem clock be 533mhz which is one third of 1600. I'm dividing 1600 into 3 which gives me 533.



Lol thats a serious brainteaser! But its not quite as simple as that, now I am no expert on these things so stand to be corrected but I think you will find that your little equation there loosly equates to DDR2 not 3 which has the maximum potential of 1066Mhz which of course is twice as fast as DDR2 (Syntetic comparison really as there are more permitations than just that to consider).  It is VERY difficult for a manufacturer to reach that limit however for a number of reasons, heat efficiency, chip process technology, density, voltage etc etc the list goes on, but basically i beleive that GDDR3 has the maximum potential to acheive speeds of upto 1066Mhz effectivly x2 (as opposed to current DDR2 modules managing 1066Mhz divided by 2).  Now Samsung does produce a 1000Mhz GDDR3 Memory chip, now that is seriously quick stuff and next year there is likely to be DDR3 Memory for PC systems and GDDR4 memory for graphics on 80Nm process technology!  Here is a link to a piece by Samsung that talks about it a bit:

http://www.samsung.com/Products/Sem...r3_060524.pdf#search="gddr3 bandwidth limits"

I am sure you will still have un-answered questions but you will have to find a real technophobe for them cause I need to go lie down in a dark room for an hour now!


----------



## Rodster (Oct 11, 2006)

Well now comes time for my real world bench mark of a particular game that doodled all over my 7600GT.  With the 7600GT I was only able to achieve 21 cars on the Watkins Glen track with Graphics detail set to Med-High. Average FPS was 50 but it got choppy at certain points of the track.

I was really anxious to see what this underclocked 7900GTO could do. Well same race sim, same track this time I put (60) Porsches on the same track with all details set to "FULL". I was averaging 135 FPS  with a fluidity I could only imagine. So now for the big test I started the race at the back of the grid with every optioned turned "ON" and I was looking at 58 FPS and it was running as if I had only 1 car on the track.

Me Very Happy Now


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2006)

Rodster said:


> Well now comes time for my real world bench mark of a particular game that doodled all over my 7600GT.  With the 7600GT I was only able to achieve 21 cars on the Watkins Glen track with Graphics detail set to Med-High. Average FPS was 50 but it got choppy at certain points of the track.
> 
> I was really anxious to see what this underclocked 7900GTO could do. Well same race sim, same track this time I put (60) Porsches on the same track with all details set to "FULL". I was averaging 135 FPS  with a fluidity I could only imagine. So now for the big test I started the race at the back of the grid with every optioned turned "ON" and I was looking at 58 FPS and it was running as if I had only 1 car on the track.
> 
> Me Very Happy Now



Now THAT is a "real world" benchmark and shows just how good this card really is, especially when you look at price.


----------



## cat320 (Oct 12, 2006)

GPU:760
Mem:850

Aircooled


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2006)

cat320 said:


> GPU:760
> Mem:850
> 
> Aircooled



Aircooled what?


----------



## fue (Oct 12, 2006)

is there any chance to tweak RAM beyond 800 MHz via coolbits? or what utility you suggest? thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2006)

fue said:


> is there any chance to tweak RAM beyond 800 MHz via coolbits? or what utility you suggest? thanks



No I am afraid not, cards vary but the reduced voltage to the memory in these cards over the GTX means less Mhz, some seem to only get about 760 on RAM, some much more, my max stable is at 820Mhz but to be honest, the difference in memory terms between 800 and 820Mhz in say 3D Mark 2005 is probably only about 20 points if that so i wouldnt worry too much, bottom line is that in your case its running at GTX speeds.


----------



## Rodster (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Tatty can you recommend a utility for my 7900GTO that can manually control the fan speed? I had to restore the default clock speeds cause my card began to throttle back because it was getting too hot.

When I exited my race sim I found the card running @ 71c deg. I tried Riva Tuner 2.0 RC 16, but it would not recognise my 91.47 drivers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2006)

Rodster said:


> Hey Tatty can you recommend a utility for my 7900GTO that can manually control the fan speed? I had to restore the default clock speeds cause my card began to throttle back because it was getting too hot.
> 
> When I exited my race sim I found the card running @ 71c deg. I tried Riva Tuner 2.0 RC 16, but it would not recognise my 91.47 drivers.



It will do that if you have it set to temp monitoring in the Nvidia control panel, I simply disabled it from there and used RivaTuner to set fan speeds, its easy and at the end of the day you can have it set to 100% all the time as the fan is SOOOO quiet.  I think the control panel begins throttling the GPU once the temps hit 70C!!! which is nothing for these cards, with fan at 100% I have never gone above 78C at full load for hours on end.


----------



## Rodster (Oct 13, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> It will do that if you have it set to temp monitoring in the Nvidia control panel, I simply disabled it from there and used RivaTuner to set fan speeds, its easy and at the end of the day you can have it set to 100% all the time as the fan is SOOOO quiet.  I think the control panel begins throttling the GPU once the temps hit 70C!!! which is nothing for these cards, with fan at 100% I have never gone above 78C at full load for hours on end.




 Thanks Tatty, 2 more questions for you:

1) How can I disable temp monitoring as I don't see an option to disable it in the C.P.? 

2) What's the latest release of Riva Tuner that will work with the 91.47 drivers and who might have it?


----------



## fue (Oct 13, 2006)

I use rivatuner Version 2.0 Release Candidate 16 with no problems on these drivers...


----------



## fue (Oct 13, 2006)

tatty: did you manage to higher voltage on ram?


----------



## Rodster (Oct 13, 2006)

fue said:


> I use rivatuner Version 2.0 Release Candidate 16 with no problems on these drivers...



Thanks fue got it to work. I must have had a bad download before because I d/l the file again and it shows all the proper files and no error messages. I also set the fan to around 85% duty cycle and the card does run a little cooler.

We're approaching cooler weather here in Florida so I should be able to OC my card with no problems, soon.

What's puzzling is that even though I'm not monitoring my temps in CP the CPU still throttled back when apparently the temps exceeded 70c. I also received confirmation of that in WinXP's Event Viewer which recorded an error. I suspected something was happening because I began to notice a 0.5-1 second pause while in gameplay mode. Once I got out of the game I checked the temps and they were on the high side.

Other than that this card is worth every penny.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2006)

Did you find the temp monitoring checkbox in CP?  And no, I have not yet found a way to voltage mod to the memory, it will become apparent when the cards have been around for a while but it needs a "teccie" to have a go.  I am sure that if Wiz has some time with the card he could get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Rodster (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes I did Tatty but like I mentioned before even without the box checked the card still throttled back when it got past 70c. I'm using Riva Tuner so i'm going to run the fan @ 85-100% duty cycle and cool the card that way.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Tatty finally found the problem*

My x1900xt 256 mb ddr3 which I was trying to compare to a 7900gto but couldn't get to overclock well will finally overclock with ATI Tools.  Im at a core of 702/801 and still moving up. Now this will compare a little better to the 7900gto 512mb and will be a better starting point for you guys on the fence about getting one or the other. I could go higher but don't want to take a chance with frying my ram because im not sure what is safe past the default. Here how it set up and here is how it tested. Remeber I don't have a super sytem and just missed 11000.

my system middle of the road I would say








my fastest stable clock





bench mark the best I can do right now with performance settings





Thx TattyOne for your help . I will try another day with Omega driver but for this test I used stock ATI drivers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2006)

Lookin better.....well done!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2006)

Mustang, what core/memory speeds you acheiving with your new card?


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 14, 2006)

Rodster said:


> on the Watkins Glen track



On a somewhat "off-topic" subject:

I live fairly near to that racetrack!

(& I was there only a week or so ago (in that area, they have this falls that is WAY mega neat, carved into SOLID ROCK by nature, very scenic, & VERY COOL to 'spelunk' up the carved in stone trail alongside it))...

APK


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, tried out the card on my other dual core AMD. This system is an Opteron 175 at 2.8 GHz and the 7900 GTO card at 710/825. Keeps up with the 7900 GTX pretty nicely.

3DMark05 - 12,142

3DMark06 - 6,801


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 14, 2006)

i've spent all of 30minutes tweaking my system since getting the card and i have only reached 700/760, but that was coolbits' auto option

i want to try upping the voltage to the mem, cuz i think that would help, and gettting better ram! something is f'ed up when i use a multiplier other than 10x on my cpu and a divider to put the ram aroudnd 200mhz. it's really jenky

so far i've gotten 10316 in 3d05, but i should be able to get it up higher

i wish i could get clocks like h20


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 14, 2006)

http://img.techpowerup.org/061014/8495.jpg

check out the res and aa and af

that's what i'm talkin about!


----------



## fue (Oct 15, 2006)

*gtx bios vs voltage*

hi girls. any info regarding ram voltage? if it is worth flashing bios with gtx version whether not.. tx for update


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 15, 2006)

RAM voltage is not determined by a BIOS flash. It is a physical modification. The GTX flash will loosen memory timings up, get you a little higher memory clock, but that ends up costing you performance. The timings are too loose for the 1.9V into the RAM.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Tatty Check this out cracked 11,000*

Now ive got it!!!!















Wow now thats really fast for my system  and the comparison goes on. Tatty what could you reach bechmark wise with your system and this card give me your best estimate bro.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2006)

Did a run trying ATi tool on Thursday night and got 12,046 but didnt record it    I will try again later and post futuremark link, tried a run yesterday with my CPU at your speed once I saw your clocks and got 11,410 but i think my RAM is faster than yours so that would probably explain the difference.


----------



## Rodster (Oct 15, 2006)

I can get my CPU to 720 but the highest my mem will go is 785. Still not bad for a card at this price range with the performance as well.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 15, 2006)

With the 1900 series, the CPU is key. I found that the ATI cards do better in 3DMark05 than the NVIDIA cards but not as well at 06, clock for clock. Here are runs using the Catalyst Overdrive max settings (690/800).

3DMark05 - 12,501

3DMark06 - 6,534

Compare that to the EVGA GTX SC at stock clocks (690/880)

3DMark05 - 12,091

3DMark06 - 6,605


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> With the 1900 series, the CPU is key. I found that the ATI cards do better in 3DMark05 than the NVIDIA cards but not as well at 06, clock for clock. Here are runs using the Catalyst Overdrive max settings (690/800).
> 
> 3DMark05 - 12,501
> 
> ...



How come your not getting your CPU score showing in 2005?  I had that with my dual core and had to lower the clock speeds for it to show, I think it must confuse the tests above a certain speed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2006)

Mine is stable at 715/825 but for some reason I get a slightly higher score at 710/820, i think it must be right on the edge at those speeds and is going backwards slightly.  I will do a run tonight on 3.2Gig CPU with memory running at 500MHz or thereabouts and see what she will do.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 15, 2006)

i've brought a 7900GTO, am i've very impressed 

Unfortunately my 805 is holding me back in the benchies, i'm getting:
3DMark05 @2.66Ghz - 7200ish
3DMark05 @3.2Ghz -  8392
3DMark06 @3.2Ghz - 5550

I used to have a Radeon X1800XT and used to get
3DMark05 @2.66Ghz - 7078
3DMark05 @3.2Ghz -  8005
3DMark06 @3.2Ghz - 4600ish  (sorry for the lack of documentation on this one)


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> How come your not getting your CPU score showing in 2005?  I had that with my dual core and had to lower the clock speeds for it to show, I think it must confuse the tests above a certain speed.




I do not run that part of the test. All you have to do is hit escape when it shows up and skip it. Too long of a wait for nothing since it has no bearing on the score.


----------



## fue (Oct 15, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> RAM voltage is not determined by a BIOS flash. It is a physical modification. The GTX flash will loosen memory timings up, get you a little higher memory clock, but that ends up costing you performance. The timings are too loose for the 1.9V into the RAM.



cool  any link to this mod if there is any?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 15, 2006)

i ordered some crucial ddr500 ram 2gb kit, should be here tues 
that way i don't have to run my ram at 173 mhz 

hopefully i'll break 11000 in 05 then!

i love this thread! everyone's swapping info and everything! i love it!

i get about 500 pts delta using z-tweaked 91.47 drivers, and about 3fps in fear at max everything 16x12 (not big for gaming, but HUUGE for benching!)
try em out!


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 15, 2006)

the MSI drivers come with their D.O.T overclocking thing, gives up to a 10% overclock on the core and memory during 3D apps, pretty darn simple to use too.

I'll push my D805 much further soon and run the 3DMark's again, i'm hoping to push 9500 in '05 and 6000 in '06


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 15, 2006)

hey oli, what clocks do you run on your gto?
have you tried the coolbits registry for nvidia control panel? that worked incredibly well for me atleast


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 15, 2006)

my core's at 708Mhz at the moment, memory at a weedy 1438Mhz.

I haven't tried the coolbits registry hack but i'll look in to it tomorrow and see what happens, thanks for the tip.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mustang your system is similar to mine and even thoe Tatty has never steered me wrong Im still going back and fourth about keeping my x1900xt 256. I haven't sent my rebate in yet so I can still exchange it. If you break 11000 that might make the decision for me. I do like the fact it has 512 mb of ram. Is it me or in some bench marks people are bending the truth on the review sites not in this forum but reviews from tech pages.  It seems in some of the test my card will almost  most match 7900gxt with 512 mb but on other pages the 7900gtx whips my cards big brother the x1900xt 512 mb. If this is the case how can I truely get an accurate account of which card to get because as you know a 7900gto is a gtx.  I realize we are talking about not very mutch difference here but its just something I notice .  Also Tatty its really not my ram. I think if my motherboard would not be locked at high and low for ram I could almost match your ram. I believe stock settings for it are like 2.0- 3-2-5. My motherboard as you know limits cpu volts  and ram voltage. Im thinking about getting the same motherboard as Mustang and exchanging this card. I like this mother board its a great jack of all trades but I can get the jetway for near 60.00 dollars and exchange this card for the 7900gto but once again im still testing. I also wanted to tell you guys thx for tolerating my testing and questions. If you have any imput let me know. I really dread the reinstalling that goes with getting a new motherboard its a true pain lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2006)

Lol this is the first thread I have started that has got into the +100 posts!  Have only just got in from a few beers so wont be benching for 12000 tonite, maybe tomorrow.  Glad to see eveeryones having fun, ohhhh and Oliver, I used the DOT thingy from MSI when I got my card but it didnt produce quite the results I get now, I use a combination of RivaTuner and Coolbits, I find coolbits is slightly better for core speeds and RivaTuner for the memory.  I am not having much success with ATi tool TBH and am running her at 710/820 for stability, I can play my games at 715/825 but she crashes in 3D Mark 2005 at those speeds.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2006)

*What about thisram setting*

My ram must have become alot morestable as it burned in now it runs fine overclocked at this setting











will test again with these settings in the future   

still cannot get it to run inT1 at these settings o well


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 16, 2006)

Memory is big component of the bench runs. I run my 1 GB kits at 2.8 to 2.85 V with 2.5-3-3-8 timings, 1T. The 2 GB kits runs at 3-3-2-8, 1T also at 2.8 V. These will easily do 250 24x7 and around 258 to 260 for the bench runs. It also evens out HT at a perfect 4x (1000MHz).


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 16, 2006)

With all the talk about loosening the timings on the GTO memory to get better clocking, I decided to take the opposite approach and tighten up the timings. So, I was actually surprised when I really did not lose too much clock on the memory (10 Mhz) and more so when performance increased very nicely. In Company of Heroes, I saw almost 5 FPS increase for the average FPS from 66 to 71.


----------



## fue (Oct 16, 2006)

why don't you tell us more? eg. what timing you used, what utility you used to change these timings


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2006)

hey guys whats the difference between t1 and t2 timing I know ones faster but why and whats the difference in the two


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2006)

trt740 said:


> hey guys whats the difference between t1 and t2 timing I know ones faster but why and whats the difference in the two



basically 1T is faster than 2T, large effect on bandwidth but its not as simple as that as in more implications, have a read of this thread, its explains the major 5 memory performance area's in some detail and the effect they have on system performance as well as a complete memory overclocking guide.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=170999


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Here my new benches with timing lowered and you guys areright*


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2006)

gained over one hundred points


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2006)

Tatty do you have a sli motherboard and if so didn't you have a x1800xt???


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2006)

trt740 said:


> Tatty do you have a sli motherboard and if so didn't you have a x1800xt???



Still have my trusty 1800xt also (it's in my system at the moment hence why I am not trying for the elusive 12000 yet on the GTO) but motherboard not SLi, TBH Sli does not interest me at this time, rather have a single slot solution, IMO SLi is only really worthwhile with 2 top end cards, the way I see it for example.....2 x 7600GT's = more than I paid for my 7900GTO with no more punch, more costly motherboard and uprated power supply, but as I said, thats just my opinion.

I just hit 10,412 on the 1800!!! happy with that.


----------



## fue (Oct 16, 2006)

i have the same performance with worse cpu


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2006)

fue said:


> i have the same performance with worse cpu



As whom? ...me, what you getting in 2005 and what clocks on the GTO?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 16, 2006)

i'm gonna break 11000 in 3d05 once my ram gets in, just you wait

but wait....  http://www.newegg.com/CustomerService/TrackOrder.asp?Trackingnumber=1Z5AE6660379886139

it's been like this since last night

do you think it'll change in 5 minutes? lol
it told me est 1 day transport time, so hopefully tomorrow 

i was going to try to run 3d05 with an overclocked 3800+, but it's no longer mine  but ram!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2006)

TBH I think I am going to be cutting it fine breaking 12000, am gonna tweak my memory, increase the revs to 3.25Gig which is my VERY stable max and try her on 715/825 and see how she goes, someone mentioned earlier they tweaked their Vid memory, be useful to know what tool they used.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 16, 2006)

i've only used coolbits and atitool to oc, coolbits worked better both times
hey tatty, do you think the msi oc util would work on my evga card? i would install it if you got me a copy


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i've only used coolbits and atitool to oc, coolbits worked better both times
> hey tatty, do you think the msi oc util would work on my evga card? i would install it if you got me a copy




It might but unfortunatly its not a standalone utility, it's actually part of the driver set, you cannot extract it as a standalone.  I found it not to be as good anyways, I got slightly more out of the core with coolbits (710 as opposed to 706)and Rivatuner is best for my memory, DOT (MSI Dynamic Overclocking utility) took my memory to 835 but it kept crashing or BSOD so it aint even accurate at the very top end, RivaTuner takes it to 825 and thats stable in my games but cannot get 2005 stable beyond 820.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 17, 2006)

ok. i still need to riva this thing, i need to make time for it lol

i think i may just stop ocing this and then when 8800gtx comes out, step up to that


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2006)

thats fast on a x1800xt Tatty, nice!!! and Tatty can you run a benchmark on quality settings to see how well the 7900gto does in that mode. I would like to see that score if you can with maxed quality. If you have any ideas on ram timing let me know. Mines running the way it is with very low voltage which I think is a testimate to how good this cheapo Asrock motherboard  was made!!! plus Patriot must make decent ram too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2006)

We need to get HeavyH2O to fill us in on how he tweaked Vid mem timings I think.  He was talking about system performance and running his RAM at 500Mhz +@ 3-4-4-8 1T and I have tried that, my memory will do 550Mhz at 3-4-3-8 1T but in both 3D Mark 2005 and ScienceMark 2.0 running my memory at 480Mhz @ 2.5-3-2-6 is MUCH faster like 80 ScienceMark points and 115 3D Mark 2005 points.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 17, 2006)

my ram will be here wed

wed night i'm plugging in a 3800+ (cuz thachboi baaaaaacked out like a weak sheep) and my new ram, and i'm gonna break 11000 on 05 and 6000 on 06, and i'm not going to sleep til i do


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2006)

trt740 said:


> thats fast on a x1800xt Tatty, nice!!! and Tatty can you run a benchmark on quality settings to see how well the 7900gto does in that mode. I would like to see that score if you can with maxed quality. If you have any ideas on ram timing let me know. Mines running the way it is with very low voltage which I think is a testimate to how good this cheapo Asrock motherboard  was made!!! plus Patriot must make decent ram too.




Will bench tomorrow if I have the patience to take out the 1800 and then will try her on MAX Quality at 2005.  Have you tried A64 Overlclocker? you can memory tweak to your hearts content and if a tweak failes it just locks your puter so reboot and done....no ugly BIOS/boot issues, just be sensible and take it easy, I posted a link to a memory guide 2 pages ago at "Extreme overclocking", read that first!  Going to bed now, catch up with ya tomorrow.

Edit:  Just noticed your last post whilst I was typing, your gonna get red eye syndrome and fall asleep on the crapper if you wait till U hit 11000!!!!!!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 17, 2006)

hey man! i'm at 10316, and i think i can eek more out of my gpu core, maybe 20mhz, i think the mem is done at 760 with the current volts

my cpu at 2.6 and ram at 173 aint helpin any, i'm gonna try with 3ghz and 250mhz or so for the ram


----------



## Rodster (Oct 17, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> hey man! i'm at 10316, and i think i can eek more out of my gpu core, maybe 20mhz, i think the mem is done at 760 with the current volts
> 
> my cpu at 2.6 and ram at 173 aint helpin any, i'm gonna try with 3ghz and 250mhz or so for the ram



Mustang, my mem clock only goes to 785 but the CPU clock will go to 710 if it's running on the cool side.

I've chosen 700(CPU) and 785(MEMORY). Even so this card is nasty fast when I throw graphic intensive Racing Games at it. Tomorrow i'll see how it does against Godzilla a.k.a. "Microsoft Flight Simulator X".


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 17, 2006)

nice!  i've always wanted to play a flight sim with one of those matrox triple head to go thingy a ma jiggers


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 17, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> hey man! i'm at 10316, and i think i can eek more out of my gpu core, maybe 20mhz, i think the mem is done at 760 with the current volts
> 
> my cpu at 2.6 and ram at 173 aint helpin any, i'm gonna try with 3ghz and 250mhz or so for the ram



lol x1800xtpe @ 750/1700=10500 2.6 ghz venice 3800+ 

3dmark is a joke period though,only good for checking for memory/core artifact's not comparing video cards performance, hell my 7800 GTX outscores my x1800xtpe in 3dmark06, yet my x1800xtpe whips it's ass in doom3/quake 4 performance and every other game badly lol.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm using coolbits now and i've pushed to 710 on the core and 752 memory


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone know if the GTO supports widescreen resolutions?  am thinking of getting a 19 or 20 inch widescreen at some point but have heard some nightmares regarding card support for widescreen resolutions.


----------



## fue (Oct 17, 2006)

:shadedshu should be no problem according to info i have...


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2006)

benched with omega drivers set x1900xt 256 at 720/810  scored a 11179 in 3dmark05 also noticed at 701/802 I got a 11169 in 3dmark05. I think what thats telling me is my cpu is holding me back. To only gain 10 points with 20 more mghz on the ram and 20 more mghz on the core I think  Im maxed out . Thx to all I really like the omega drivers its like using the ati drivers stream lined with fan control. Thx again Tatty will try ram tweaking tool.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone know if the GTO supports widescreen resolutions?  am thinking of getting a 19 or 20 inch widescreen at some point but have heard some nightmares regarding card support for widescreen resolutions.




Well, running a GTO on a Dell 2405 24 inch widescreen and another on a Dell 3007 30 inch widescreen. So, I think you should be safe.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 17, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> lol x1800xtpe @ 750/1700=10500 2.6 ghz venice 3800+
> 
> 3dmark is a joke period though,only good for checking for memory/core artifact's not comparing video cards performance, hell my 7800 GTX outscores my x1800xtpe in 3dmark06, yet my x1800xtpe whips it's ass in doom3/quake 4 performance and every other game badly lol.




that's one helluva nice oc on that card!
are you watercooling it?

otherwise i bet it's loud as a jet!
that's why i didn't get an ati X1___ cuz i like quiet, and good perf too!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, running a GTO on a Dell 2405 24 inch widescreen and another on a Dell 3007 30 inch widescreen. So, I think you should be safe.



Thanks so what are the resolutions its defaulting to for your two monitors?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 17, 2006)

1920 x 1200 with the 2405 24 inch, and 2560x1600 with the 3007 30 inch. Also, I have a 7600GT driving a 1680 x 1050 2007 20 inch, as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> 1920 x 1200 with the 2405 24 inch, and 2560x1600 with the 3007 30 inch. Also, I have a 7600GT driving a 1680 x 1050 2007 20 inch, as well.



Thanks again, so these are native resolutions as opposed to forced software if you get my meaning.  Have just heard of so many cards that couldnt handle widescreen modes properly, obviously it wouldnt appear to be a problem on modern NVidia ones so that a relief!  I appreciate there are a lot of games out there that do not support the resolutions so you are gonna have black lines etc?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 17, 2006)

wow, this 7900GTO just keeps on going, i'm now at 710Mhz core 800Mhz memory and still have not had a single issue after testing with ATITool and 3DMark   After 5 mins of ATITool's artifact scanner it peaks at 59degrees.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2006)

Oliver_FF said:


> wow, this 7900GTO just keeps on going, i'm now at 710Mhz core 800Mhz memory and still have not had a single issue after testing with ATITool and 3DMark   After 5 mins of ATITool's artifact scanner it peaks at 59degrees.




Nice!  You are at the point now where you will benefit from running 3D Mark 2005 because mine will do 715/825 but it performs less at those speeds than 710/820 because it is right on the limit and once the GPU/VRAM become stressed they perform lower.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 17, 2006)

Unfortunately my D805's STILL holding me right back just before the 10,000 mark - i'll have to look in to pushing it even further...


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm running 3d05 right now with cpu @ 2.5ghz and ram at 250 @ 2.85 v with my new ram!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 18, 2006)

1st run with new ram
cpu @ 2.5
2gb ram @ 250 3-4-4-8 (can get betteri hear) @ 2.85V
700/760 on gto

i want to break 11000 by tomorrow night!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

Miles away lol, keep going, you'll get there!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 18, 2006)

congrats on 1100! i need to bench this baby, but i'm not even home


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice Mustang. Do you notice a huge difference between that and your GTO2 in real games? DO you max out more settings in games?


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> 1st run with new ram
> cpu @ 2.5
> 2gb ram @ 250 3-4-4-8 (can get betteri hear) @ 2.85V
> 700/760 on gto
> ...




processor speed is holding you back from 11,000 , you would atleast need that 3200+ @ 2.8/2.9 ghz  to hit 11,000, i know i hit 11100 with x1800xt 512 mb @ 750/1800 3800+ venice @ 2.88 ghz.  

screw 3DMARK05 AND 06, what do you score in f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af max benchmark? stock @ 700/1600 i hit  30 fps minimum 48 fps average.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

7900 gto/gtx are decent cards, but i know for a fact my x1800xtpe 512 mb, 700/1600 outperforms them in f.e.a.r and oblivion and serious sam 2 and battlefield 2 and a few other games, 7900 GTX wins in doom3 engine because of 24 tmus, texture memory units, x1800xtpe only 16, it's crazy a 16 pixel pipeline card can outperform  24 pixel lol. i still would never trade this x1800xtpe for a 7900 GTX EVER, btw doom3 engine relies on texture fill rate, the reason why it outperforms x1800xt/x1900xtx, but i score 72 fps 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af ultra quality, im sure the 7900 GTX @ 650/1600 only scores like 74/76 fps isnt much faster.from raw specs, 7900 gtx is more powerful than x1800xt, but the x1800xt has like ringbus memory controller and just seems more efficient than nvidia gpu architecture, so the raw power doesnt even really matter.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Still good cards for the money though...the money that I wish I have.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Still good cards for the money though...the money that I wish I have.



yea, nvidia cards are decent, but i have had 4 bfgtech 7800 GTX's die on me, artifacts or just wont power up, dead memory, voltage regs, core artifacts, it just seems ati cards, go through much more quality control testing and just seem to use higher quality parts, when inspecting both..

personally, im never buying an nvidia card again, i still havent returned my 4th dead 7800 gtx, lol what's funny, they died just from running half life 2 or overclocking, while x1800xt i can overclock shit out of it, and still works i also accidentally dropped my x1800xt while changing cards once and it still works lol.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Still good cards for the money though...the money that I wish I have.



you dont have 258$? how much it cost from newegg.com


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Of course I do, but it's the time of year, where I'm waiting for sales near thanksgiving to buy christmas presents, you know, and I think of myself last.

And I might get an Opteron 165 Dual-Core for christmas, to replace my 3200+ @ 2.67Ghz. And later on, I might go mid-range SLI. So, this isn't the time to buy for me at least, waiting for a CPU first, since my XL runs all of the games I play at 1280x1024 max settings (most)...then get a new GPU.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Of course I do, but it's the time of year, where I'm waiting for sales near thanksgiving to buy christmas presents, you know, and I think of myself last.
> 
> And I might get an Opteron 165 Dual-Core for christmas, to replace my 3200+ @ 2.67Ghz. And later on, I might go mid-range SLI. So, this isn't the time to buy for me at least, waiting for a CPU first, since my XL runs all of the games I play at 1280x1024 max settings (most)...then get a new GPU.



im waiting for r600 no doubt, screw weak ass g80 384 bit, r600 supposed to be 512 bit memory interface. 
i got a 3200+ winchester s939 a64, first 90nm a64s. 

it can hit 2.6 ghz, with 260 overclock on ram with crucial pc4000, no dividers crap.

is your ram overclocked or are you running downclocked ram to achieve 2.67 ghz?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 18, 2006)

So, where is your ATI tatoo, exactly? 

I would not write off the NVIDIA products too quickly. I found that both companies alternate blows in the race forward, so neither dominates for too long. Hopefully ATI can respond in a timely manner this time around and we do not get another X1800XT debacle (too little, too late). This competition only benefits us, in the end.

And, I would make a move to dual core before any video upgrade. I have a single core Opteron 148 that does 3.0 GHz that just does not cut it any longer (and, that is with no divider - the DDR runs native 1:1, 1T at 273 FSB).  Dual core has definitely arrived.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> So, where is your ATI tatoo, exactly?
> 
> I would not write off the NVIDIA products too quickly. I found that both companies alternate blows in the race forward, so neither dominates for too long. Hopefully ATI can respond in a timely manner this time around and we do not get another X1800XT debacle (too little, too late). This competition only benefits us, in the end.
> 
> And, I would make a move to dual core before any video upgrade. I have a single core Opteron 148 that does 3.0 GHz that just does not cut it any longer (and, that is with no divider - the DDR runs native 1:1, 1T at 273 FSB).  Dual core has definitely arrived.



What's the point of dualcore? only quake 4, crysis and maybe a few others support multithreading.  video card is the most important thing of a computer, just pick up a cheap ass athlon 64 x2, no need to conroe bs even if it is faster, it's not noticable at high resolutions because games are mostly gpu limited. i can tell you now my 3200+ and x1800xt will handle crysis pretty damn well maybe a few physics effects might have to be disabled owell. 

are we forgetting ? radeon 9500>gf3? or 9800 xt>5950 ultra? or x800xtpe/x850xtpe>6800 ultra or x1800xt >7800 GTX 512 mb? or x1900xtx>7900 gtx? lol, time and time again ati has proven themselves to be better engineers than nvidia, i mean how could nvidia make better video cards? ati's engineers clearly have more experience, ati was started in 1985, nvidia not untill 1993, i trust ati shit alot more than nvidia anyday, kinda funny i had 4 7800 gtx's die and no ati cards die, even my 9800 pro still works.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> So, where is your ATI tatoo, exactly?
> 
> I would not write off the NVIDIA products too quickly. I found that both companies alternate blows in the race forward, so neither dominates for too long. Hopefully ATI can respond in a timely manner this time around and we do not get another X1800XT debacle (too little, too late). This competition only benefits us, in the end.
> 
> And, I would make a move to dual core before any video upgrade. I have a single core Opteron 148 that does 3.0 GHz that just does not cut it any longer (and, that is with no divider - the DDR runs native 1:1, 1T at 273 FSB).  Dual core has definitely arrived.



Quad sli, is pointless right now, because nvidia's driver team obviously sucks freaking ass and cant get 4 g71 gpu's to scale properly together in sync, your cpu isnt holding you back at high resolutions, it's the glitchy ass drivers.just upgrade to a socket 939 athlon 64 x2, conroe motherboards are overpriced like 200$+ plus the performance over a athlon 64 isnt too great, buying a conroe isnt worth it.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

athlon k8L will kick conroes ass, so dont worry lol, just upgrade to that in a few years.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, when you come second to the market by 8 months, your product better be good. Maybe the X1800XT beat the 7800 GTX a bit, but they released the X1900 a paltry 90 days later, relegating the X1800 to second tier status a little too quickly. 

I just hope the R600 specs leaked to date are not true. If they are, and the leaked specs for the G80 are correct along with the supposed delays on the R600, NVIDIA may have a 3 month plus solo run at the top during the holiday season. Ouch for ATI.

Quad SLI is a DirectX limitation. That API model is a little too old to buffer up enough work for four cards in AFR mode. So, no driver issues there. DirectX10 changes all that, however. 

As for dual core, the video drivers also have a hand in optimizing for dual core. You simply make some DirectX calls, and the driver pushes the work to both cores. In all of the games I have ever run, a dual core out paces any single core. The Core 2 Duo even broadens that margin further. I still recall the day when I was happy that my single core Winchester 3200+ reached 2.7 Ghz. But, that was almost two years ago, on an AGP based nForce 3 with a 6800 Ultra. Things do march along quite quickly. Hopefully AMD delivers something better, but Intel will not lay down and give up their hard earned performance crown quite so easily this time around.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, when you come second to the market by 8 months, your product better be good. Maybe the X1800XT beat the 7800 GTX a bit, but they released the X1900 a paltry 90 days later, relegating the X1800 to second tier status a little too quickly.
> 
> I just hope the R600 specs leaked to date are not true. If they are, and the leaked specs for the G80 are correct along with the supposed delays on the R600, NVIDIA may have a 3 month plus solo run at the top during the holiday season. Ouch for ATI.
> 
> ...



the 7800 GTX 512 mb, came out after the x1800xt, when both were benchmarked ati drivers were not optimized, now with catalyst 6.9 the x1800xt is outperforming 7800 GTX 512 mb in just about all games, except like doom3 engine.remember r580 x1900xtx was finished before r520 core, because of some transistor leak problem on r520 reason for delay. , plus the g70 architecture is nothing but a spursed up 6800 ultra basically some improvements, but basically same architecture, nvidia drivers were already optimized, while ati r520 totally different from r420 x800xt.

current performance, the x1800xt stomps the 7800 gtx 512 mb, and simply murders the 256 mb.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

proof, ati drivers werent optimized for r520 x1800xt, when x1800xt vs 7800 GTX 512 mb , were benchmarked and it made 7800 GTX 512 mb seem more powerful but it's not. 

when i first bought my x1800xt october 2005, it was only scoring like 40 fps 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af in doom3 ultra quality, now it's scoring 72 fps same settings with 6.9 drivers, vs launch like 5.10 drivers. ati works wonders with their drivers seriously.

Here's some latest 7800 gtx 512 mb vs x1800xt look the x1800xt is kicking it's ass badly lol.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/310/8/

that's a 625/1500 kicking 7800 gtx 512 mbs ass running 550/1700, my x1800xtpe is 700/1600 so my performance is kicking it's ass even more by atleast 5-10 fps.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> processor speed is holding you back from 11,000 , you would atleast need that 3200+ @ 2.8/2.9 ghz  to hit 11,000, i know i hit 11100 with x1800xt 512 mb @ 750/1800 3800+ venice @ 2.88 ghz.
> 
> screw 3DMARK05 AND 06, what do you score in f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af max benchmark? stock @ 700/1600 i hit  30 fps minimum 48 fps average.



I ran my 4000+ at 2.7 Gig to bring it into line with mustang before he received his card and got 11,180, ( I have gained about 700 points going from 2.7 to 3.05 Gig) you get to a point where there is no bottleneck at all and CPU speed does not help in the slightest, above 3.05Gig I get no additional points, so then its purely down to system/memory tweaks to get the best ram speed/latence above 3.05Gig on the CPU for max system performance


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I ran my 4000+ at 2.7 Gig to bring it into line with mustang before he received his card and got 11,180, ( I have gained about 700 points going from 2.7 to 3.05 Gig) you get to a point where there is no bottleneck at all and CPU speed does not help in the slightest, above 3.05Gig I get no additional points, so then its purely down to system/memory tweaks to get the best ram speed/latence above 3.05Gig on the CPU for max system performance



comparing, ati vs nvidia 3dmark05/06 is pointless it doesnt prove which video card is more powerful, example? my 7800 GTX 256 mb outscores my x1800xtpe in 3dmark06, yet my x1800xtpe whips it's ass so badly in doom3 engine and every other game i own.

real benchmarks are like doom3 TIMEDEMO DEMO1 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af ultra quality or f.e.a.r stress test 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af max. 

3dmark is only good for testing out video cards overclocks core/memory, not comparing brand/cards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> comparing, ati vs nvidia 3dmark05/06 is pointless it doesnt prove which video card is more powerful, example? my 7800 GTX 256 mb outscores my x1800xtpe in 3dmark06, yet my x1800xtpe whips it's ass so badly in doom3 engine and every other game i own.
> 
> real benchmarks are like doom3 TIMEDEMO DEMO1 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af ultra quality or f.e.a.r stress test 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af max.
> 
> 3dmark is only good for testing out video cards overclocks core/memory, not comparing brand/cards.




Didnt realise that I even mentioned ATi or NVidia in that quote? 2005 is a benchmark and that  is all it is, it does not deal with quality, just raw speed hence by default it has AA/AF disabled so you are right in that respect.  Where you are wrong tho, I noticed on an earlier thread where you say that in Oblivion/fear etc your card owns (I think thats the quote you made) the 7900GT/GTX etc.  Would you like me to offer you a "real world" review link that specifically pitches the 1800/1900XTX and 7900GTX against each other in oblivion and guess what......the 7900GTX pipped it (but not in all resoultions) just from the 1900XTX and the 1800 was some distance behind!  Now I have an 1800 clocked I think faster than yours albeit with only 256MB RAM and I also own the 7900GTO and visuals aside (which is a seperate issue that you have not referred to in any case) the 7900GTO averages 13-18FPS more at 1280x1024 and according to that review, more the higher the res gets.

Now dont get me wrong, I love my 1800 and its clear you are a fanboy!, thats why I have kept it and I dont doubt its more than a match for your old 7800GTX but I never thought they were that good anyways (the 7800's), they were in fact in many respects a kick ass uprated version of the 6800 but the 79XX series did move the game on somewhat albeit they have had their problems in themselves I appreciate but the 1800 across the board cannot match the 7900GTX in most titles, in fact the newer gen 1900 cards dont in quite a lot also.  This was never about the RED V GREEN this was about the virtues of the 7900GTO which is a new card, there are plenty of old threads about the 1800XT, 1900GT, 1800GTO/2 that you can compare your FPS in Oblivion with.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> Quad sli, is pointless right now, because nvidia's driver team obviously sucks freaking ass and cant get 4 g71 gpu's to scale properly together in sync, your cpu isnt holding you back at high resolutions, it's the glitchy ass drivers.just upgrade to a socket 939 athlon 64 x2, conroe motherboards are overpriced like 200$+ plus the performance over a athlon 64 isnt too great, buying a conroe isnt worth it.[/QUOTE
> 
> "your cpu isnt holding you back at high resolutions"
> 
> So how do you explain, 2 identical 1900XT's clocked the same in identical systems but the one has a 4000+ @ 2.7Gig, the other has the same CPU @ 3.1Gig, the memory on this one is using a divider to bring its speeds in line with the other and in Fear @ 1600x1200 resolutions the 3.1Gig setup is producing 10FPS more? I'll tell you because the cards are damn good and fast and there is a CPU bottleneck in the 2.7Gig Rig.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2006)

Tatty you are correct about the gto/gtx in some reviews , but I can post reviews where my x1900xt 256 will match or come within 1 frame of a true 7900gtx 512mb and beat a 7900gto stock. I can also find reviews where a 7900gtx 512 mb will beat my cards big brother a x1900xt 512 mb by 5 frames and vice versa. I think it depends who writting the review if you get my point.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 18, 2006)

I think that at the end of the day, spending £180 on a card that overclocks VERY well and can even be compared to the mega-expensive cards like the X1900's or fully fledged 7900GTX's is incredible...

At overclockers.co.uk last week they were flogging the 7900GTO for a jaw-dropping £159!

Shake a stick at that


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2006)

The point im making is its like comparing two pieces of cake both made similar with slightly different tastes but both good.  If I had to do it again I wouldn't buy a x1900xt 256 mb or a 7900gto 512 mb. I would buy a x1900cf 512 mb for $265.00 shipping included. It is the same price as the 7900gto 512 $159.00 plus 6 dollars shipping and less than a x1900xt 256 which is now $262.00 with 6.00 shipping .  In my view that is the best bang for the buck now. Then I would say its the  7900 gto.


here is a link to it http://www.pagecomputers.com/store/...tegory_name=33g33c200s2205&product_id=1005612


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 18, 2006)

Am I reading that wrong, or are you saying that a "x1900cf 512 mb" at 265.00 is the same price as a 7900GTO at £159...?

265 == (159 + 6) ????

did you read the 7900GTO as 259?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 18, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> processor speed is holding you back from 11,000 , you would atleast need that 3200+ @ 2.8/2.9 ghz  to hit 11,000, i know i hit 11100 with x1800xt 512 mb @ 750/1800 3800+ venice @ 2.88 ghz.
> 
> screw 3DMARK05 AND 06, what do you score in f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af max benchmark? stock @ 700/1600 i hit  30 fps minimum 48 fps average.



ya, proccy, tell me about it! i want to either jump up to a 4400+ toledo x2, but i think i'll just use a 3800+ for the time being and oc that to 3ghz. that's my plan anyways (250x12 keeps my mem at 250 also  )

i will run that benchie tonight, cuz i should actually have time!

nice scores tho! i'm excited to bench fear esp cuz i just got some new ram


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 18, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Nice Mustang. Do you notice a huge difference between that and your GTO2 in real games? DO you max out more settings in games?



ya, i really do notice a big difference, esp in oblivion.  the game looks downright gorgeous, esp in forested areas.  hdr makes a huge diff, as does the added power so i can run @ 16x12
i run 16x12 with just about everything maxed (i didn't have actor retention or object retention maxed, and no self shadows or shadows on grass. max grass, trees, view, water, everything, and i got ~30fps min in crazy wooded areas.  i didn't know it would pull that, but it was sick looking like whoa!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 18, 2006)

i think one thing that people are forgettings about the x1800 and 7900gto is the price paid - i paid ~260, how much did you shell out for your x1800? lol

the x1900xt 256 and the gto are, however in direct competition, and i love seeing all the different results people get with either card.

one thing i am looking forward to is doing the step up program evga offers, so i will get a g80 when it comes out.  the gto is to bide my time, and a down payment, if you will


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

trt740 said:


> Tatty you are correct about the gto/gtx in some reviews , but I can post reviews where my x1900xt 256 will match or come within 1 frame of a true 7900gtx 512mb and beat a 7900gto stock. I can also find reviews where a 7900gtx 512 mb will beat my cards big brother a x1900xt 512 mb by 5 frames and vice versa. I think it depends who writting the review if you get my point.



I agree with you totally, however the point I was making is that the 1800XT does not own.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I personally had a 6800GT, 6800 U, X850XTPE, 7800GTX, 7800 GTX 512, X1800 XT 512, X1800 XT 256, X1900 XTX, 7900 GTX, 7900 GTX SC, 7905GX2 and now a 7900 GTO as an interim card until the G80 is released. I have used, benched and abused each of them, and I think people tend to create differences that do not exist. 

The ATI cards now do AA and HDR at the same time with a recent fix, while NVIDIA cannot. The interesting thing is that NVIDIA made the decision ahead of time not to support that since it was not needed. Their direction was pointing away from driver driven optimizations and more toward software based driver selections since those could be better tuned by the developer. So, the days of turning on 4x A and 16X AF in the driver are numbered.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 18, 2006)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, I personally had a 6800GT, 6800 U, X850XTPE, 7800GTX, 7800 GTX 512, X1800 XT 512, X1800 XT 256, X1900 XTX, 7900 GTX, 7900 GTX SC, 7905GX2 and now a 7900 GTO as an interim card until the G80 is released.



Sent you a "PM", regarding an OpenGL screensaver I did, to see how it runs on that "BAD A$$" Quad-SLI setup you have (NVidia 7950 GX² iirc)!

I saw your machine in the case gallery iirc, & it "stood out" because of that Dual/Quad SLI setup...

Just as an experiment: Check your "PM's" man... if you get a chance. No biggie if you do not, I am just curious on how it would run on such an arrangement is all...

APK

P.S.=> You are the only person I addressed directly on this account, because the screenies multithread design & you have multiple CPU cores & multiple GPU's @ work there, AND the fact your nick/handle here on the forums is "Heavy Water"... 

Thus, lol, Hydrogen Atoms OUGHT to appeal to YOU, especially w/ you having the forums name/nick/handle you use!

(& it is an OpenGL representation of that atomic element & its electron orbital, + "probability shields" also)... apk


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

Oliver_FF said:


> I think that at the end of the day, spending £180 on a card that overclocks VERY well and can even be compared to the mega-expensive cards like the X1900's or fully fledged 7900GTX's is incredible...
> 
> At overclockers.co.uk last week they were flogging the 7900GTO for a jaw-dropping £159!
> 
> Shake a stick at that



And i paid even less than that, £152 to be precise


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 18, 2006)

A bargain by anyones standards


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

But again I reiterate, this thread was never about the merits of ATi versus NVidia or whether the 7900GTO is better than the 1900XT 256MB, I recall giving advice that if I had the 1900XT I would not change it for a 7900GTO! the thread is about the merits and performance of the 7900GTO as a new card and where it sits as "value for money".

So anyways getting back to performance tweaks for the GTO..................................


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 18, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> So anyways getting back to performance tweaks for the GTO..................................



ya... any results on oc after the card settles in? anybody try as5 yet? i think i'm going to do that, and maybe up voltage, if i can do that w/o bios flash ( i def don't want to void the step up program)


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 18, 2006)

I've maxed my memory using Coolbits - the memory slider is all the way to the right - i doubt it'd go much further anyway.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I agree with you totally, however the point I was making is that the 1800XT does not own.



lol, no the x1800xt doesnt own @ 625/1500, it owns at 700/1600 almost x1900xt performance .


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 18, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i think one thing that people are forgettings about the x1800 and 7900gto is the price paid - i paid ~260, how much did you shell out for your x1800? lol
> 
> the x1900xt 256 and the gto are, however in direct competition, and i love seeing all the different results people get with either card.
> 
> one thing i am looking forward to is doing the step up program evga offers, so i will get a g80 when it comes out.  the gto is to bide my time, and a down payment, if you will




i paid 600$ in october 2005 basically, well not really, in 2004, i bought a 6800 gt from compusa, for 399$ and i got a plan to trade up the card put all 400$ i spent on 6800 gt towards newer card, like in 2005 i traded in my 6800 GT for x1800xt and paid 200$ difference, not bad got to use 6800 GT for a year for 400$ owell lol and paid 200$ difference.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 18, 2006)

It seems that my scores in 3DMark 05/06 are being severely limited by my FSB 

What kind of scores are other people getting in 05/06 with the 7900GTO?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2006)

Also im sorry, being from the USA im not familiar with the exchange rate in Great Britain. What I was saying is there is a x1900cf 512 mb edition for  $265 dollars here with shipping included the cheapest 7900gtos are going for the same price here and believe it or not the x1900xt 256 is going for more money $168.00 Dollars with shipping, The cf at that price is better than the gto .


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

Oliver_FF said:


> I've maxed my memory using Coolbits - the memory slider is all the way to the right - i doubt it'd go much further anyway.



Use RivaTuner, it will take your memory further, my coolbits maxes at 800Mhz but I am stable on RivaTuner at 820.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

Oliver_FF said:


> It seems that my scores in 3DMark 05/06 are being severely limited by my FSB
> 
> What kind of scores are other people getting in 05/06 with the 7900GTO?



have hit 12000 but have only evidenced to 11800 and something, when I get time to take my 1800 (prob this weekend) out I am going for the 12000 and link it to futuremark.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

trt740 said:


> Also im sorry, being from the USA im not familiar with the exchange rate in Great Britain. What I was saying is there is a x1900cf 512 mb edition for  $265 dollars here with shipping included the cheapest 7900gtos are going for the same price here and believe it or not the x1900xt 256 is going for more money $168.00 Dollars with shipping, The cf at that price is better than the gto .




thats a lot of card for the money and its probably so reasonable because NVidia have recently brought out the 7950----7900GS-----7900GTO, see competition is good, we cant live without the one cause the others prices would be far to high!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> ya... any results on oc after the card settles in? anybody try as5 yet? i think i'm going to do that, and maybe up voltage, if i can do that w/o bios flash ( i def don't want to void the step up program)



I have been doing a bit of reaserch on the voltage, there is no way that you can do anything unless you do a hardmod, flashing or BIOS editing does not do sh*t because as the board is it aint physically possible to push more power thru.  After my experiences with my old 7900GT I am not going down that road, it worked a treat at first, I had it professionally soldered and then one day, whilst playing "Rome Total War" bang,,,,fry....groan....cry....warranty return with some fast talking and bluff and a cleanup job on the PCB to get rid of the mod trace and money back and an 1800XT!

I am happy with 710/820 rock stable and around 12000ish (maybe slightly less) 3D Mark 2005 points, I'm not a greedy boy!


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I have been doing a bit of reaserch on the voltage, there is no way that you can do anything unless you do a hardmod, flashing or BIOS editing does not do sh*t because as the board is it aint physically possible to push more power thru.  After my experiences with my old 7900GT I am not going down that road, it worked a treat at first, I had it professionally soldered and then one day, whilst playing "Rome Total War" bang,,,,fry....groan....cry....warranty return with some fast talking and bluff and a cleanup job on the PCB to get rid of the mod trace and money back and an 1800XT!
> 
> I am happy with 710/820 rock stable and around 12000ish (maybe slightly less) 3D Mark 2005 points, I'm not a greedy boy!



7900 GTo/gtx are good cards, but i bet you if you flashed your x1800xt 512 mb with pe bios 700/1600 and tested both framerates in call of duty 2 oblivion serious sam 2 battlefield 2, the x1800xtpe would pull higher framerates.

What do you score in f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af stress test? whats the minimum fps? and average?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 19, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> 7900 GTo/gtx are good cards, but i bet you if you flashed your x1800xt 512 mb with pe bios 700/1600 and tested both framerates in call of duty 2 oblivion serious sam 2 battlefield 2, the x1800xtpe would pull higher framerates.
> 
> What do you score in f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af stress test? whats the minimum fps? and average?



i got  55fps with a min of 31 on this test just now, didn't prtscrn but iwll try to do another before i head to my gf's

i bet we're at least close if nothin else


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Hey Tatty Check this out*



trt740 said:


> My x1900xt 256 mb ddr3 which I was trying to compare to a 7900gto but couldn't get to overclock well will finally overclock with ATI Tools.  Im at a core of 702/801 and still moving up. Now this will compare a little better to the 7900gto 512mb and will be a better starting point for you guys on the fence about getting one or the other. I could go higher but don't want to take a chance with frying my ram because im not sure what is safe past the default. Here how it set up and here is how it tested. Remeber I don't have a super sytem and just missed 11000.
> 
> my system middle of the road I would say
> 
> ...



 hey Tatty by tightening my ram and now using ATI Overdrive look at the improvement its made Im almost able to crack 1100. Almost matching my old score at 700/800 with Atitools














You were very right it was my ram being slower but man its picked up. Im gonna see if I can hit the high 11,000 with atitools at 720/810 core sometime on the weekend. With better timing on my sytems ram ive gained some giant leaps looks at some of my older posts. Thx for the great advice. I wish I could up my ram voltage and Cpu voltage then I could up my cpu to 2.7 or higher. Do you know did Asus make a version of this mother board. I know they limited the voltage on this one because it was a threat to thier higher end boards.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2006)

*tightened ram and Atitools stock driver*








Im glad I listened to you guys im creeping up on the gto but my cpu is holding me back


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Tatty the lowering of the MvDDQ volts worked*

New Even faster bench with stock drivers and ATITools look out gto lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2006)

it's nice to be listened to once in a while!, bet your temps have reduced slightly too.  Well done, nice score.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> interestig clocks....i think i might have to pick that x1800xt up just for clash value and go beat these gto cards
> 
> yes this means im almost decided on not waiting for dx10, vista looks crap anyway.




aww if you do i want to buy that 6800!


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 19, 2006)

I've taken a look at my RAM... I've got the OCZ Special Ops Editition PC2-6400 desert camourflage motif stuff...

It's rated at 5-5-5-12.

My ASUS P5WD2-E motherboard has automatically selected these clocks for my RAM as i'm not runnning them as full speed-->  4-4-4-15

Is that right? should the cycle time increase?? or is probably because the RAM is limited edition and my mobo's not recognising it correctly?

[edit]
Also, does anyone know what their "Hyper Path 3" actually does? ASUS's documentation is pathetically bad... 
I'm running the RAM at 320Mhz atm btw, it's rated at 400Mhz...
[/edit]


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> 7900 GTo/gtx are good cards, but i bet you if you flashed your x1800xt 512 mb with pe bios 700/1600 and tested both framerates in call of duty 2 oblivion serious sam 2 battlefield 2, the x1800xtpe would pull higher framerates.
> 
> What do you score in f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af stress test? whats the minimum fps? and average?



Lol I have both cards and let me assure you the 1800 does not come close in Oblivion, like 14FPS behind! Now the 1800 in my opinion is an EXCELLENT card so what does that tell you about the GTO.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone asked me to do a 3D Mark 2005 run with the 7900GTO but on MAX Image Quality settings rrather than tweaking everything just for pure performance, think it was either Mustang or TRT740, so I have set up control panel with every image enhancing setting enabled as well as performance bar being set on "High Quality", my CPU was strolling at just 3.1Gig (couldnt be arsed to resart puter) and here is what I get, so this really is sublime imaging and is a match in the quality stakes for my 1800XT any day, you will see from the score in comparison to my link at siggie that my system is tweaking up nicely for the "performance 12000 points run" !!!!

Ohhh and thats at 710/820.


----------



## sniviler (Oct 20, 2006)

where can i find 7900gtx bios .........


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 20, 2006)

sniviler said:


> where can i find 7900gtx bios .........



Well firstly that depends on what make/model card you have.  If you have a GTO the GTX BIOS will do you no good, the memory voltage on the GTO is hardware limited which causes the lower than GTX memory speeds and a flash will do nothing to change that I'm afraid. Some have said that it has loostened the timings enabling 5 or 10Mhz extra speed on the memory, some not, In my opinion it is a waste of time trying/risking it.  

But if you want a try let me know the make of your card, for example if you have an MSI GTO it is preferrable to use a MSI GTX BIOS.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 21, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i got  55fps with a min of 31 on this test just now, didn't prtscrn but iwll try to do another before i head to my gf's
> 
> i bet we're at least close if nothin else



What clock speeds? what settings everything on max right?


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 21, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol I have both cards and let me assure you the 1800 does not come close in Oblivion, like 14FPS behind! Now the 1800 in my opinion is an EXCELLENT card so what does that tell you about the GTO.



you have a x1800xt 256 mb, which effects framerates.

i know my built my ati x1800xtpe 512 mb, it faster in oblivion especially @ 750/1700


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> you have a x1800xt 256 mb, which effects framerates.
> 
> i know my built my ati x1800xtpe 512 mb, it faster in oblivion especially @ 750/1700



Your probably right but not nearly that much faster I'm afraid and thats me running the 7900 at stock!  you would probably get 2-3FPS according to what I have read over the 256MB version as there is less ram dependancy/swopping for the high def textures.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 21, 2006)

Awww.... your all getting kick-ass scores 

I'm in the process of tightening my RAM timings, but i'm severely being CPU limited still, here's a roundup:

3DMark01-24,806 pts
3DMark03-20,542 pts
3DMark05- 8,995 pts
3DMark06- 6,179 pts

4,000 point difference between 3DMark01 and 03? yeah, CPU limited


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 21, 2006)

Oliver_FF said:


> Awww.... your all getting kick-ass scores
> 
> I'm in the process of tightening my RAM timings, but i'm severely being CPU limited still, here's a roundup:
> 
> ...



you're 06 score is stellar tho!

i would gladly have that for 06 over what i have for 05, you might even beat me at 16*12 4xaa 16xaf

i get 6100~ on hq, 7000~ on hperf

how bout you?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 21, 2006)

If you're referring to high quality settings and high performance settings, i'm using the free versions of all the 3DMark's


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2006)

Personally I would rather have the 2005 score higher than the 2006 as 2005 is much more graphics orientated and as I play lots of games for me thats more important.  I had a 4200 x2 @2800, lovely CPU no doubts but the 4000+ is faster in the games I play.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 21, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Personally I would rather have the 2005 score higher than the 2006 as 2005 is much more graphics orientated and as I play lots of games for me thats more important.  I had a 4200 x2 @2800, lovely CPU no doubts but the 4000+ is faster in the games I play.



lol, trust me dude the 256 mb x1800xt isnt near as fast as a 512 mb, ati gpu's benefit from more ram , nvidia gpu's really dont. show me f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af post screenshot., oblivion runs like crap on a 7900 gtx, the foliage kills it, unlike x1800xt 512 mb.

7900 GTX is really only faster in some games, not all.

fps difference between x1800xt 256 mb 512 mb=5-15 fps apart.

especially at high resolutions like 1792x1344 higher than 1920x1200.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 21, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> oblivion runs like crap on a 7900 gtx, the foliage kills it, unlike x1800xt 512 mb.



i get 30+ fps on 16x12, 8af, hdr, full everything except self shadows and no shadows on grass (who needs em?)

quit thread crapping, and start your own thread about how much better the x1800 is than the gtx.  see how many people care


----------



## JC316 (Oct 21, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> lol, trust me dude the 256 mb x1800xt isnt near as fast as a 512 mb, ati gpu's benefit from more ram , nvidia gpu's really dont. show me f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af post screenshot., oblivion runs like crap on a 7900 gtx, the foliage kills it, unlike x1800xt 512 mb.
> 
> 7900 GTX is really only faster in some games, not all.
> 
> ...



Who gives a shit? You have a fast card, he has a fast card, does it really matter which one is better? What exactly are you trying to prove?


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 22, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Who gives a shit? You have a fast card, he has a fast card, does it really matter which one is better? What exactly are you trying to prove?



see him back up his claims.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 22, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i get 30+ fps on 16x12, 8af, hdr, full everything except self shadows and no shadows on grass (who needs em?)
> 
> quit thread crapping, and start your own thread about how much better the x1800 is than the gtx.  see how many people care



i run everything on max, 1792x1344 in oblivion with x4 aa x16 af and hdr.   average 40-100 fps drips down to 25 fps sometimes.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> lol, trust me dude the 256 mb x1800xt isnt near as fast as a 512 mb, ati gpu's benefit from more ram , nvidia gpu's really dont. show me f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af post screenshot., oblivion runs like crap on a 7900 gtx, the foliage kills it, unlike x1800xt 512 mb.
> 
> 7900 GTX is really only faster in some games, not all.
> 
> ...



I really would like to trust you but again you are wrong, in real world situations there are of course differences between the 2 but nowhere near where you claim, now if you take Fear as you have quoted ("show me fear at 1600x1200") above to support your claims, all the way up to 2048x1536 there is little or no difference, check out the pic, I think you will agree there is nowhere near what you think.  By the way the cards used for the tests were 1800XT's!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> see him back up his claims.



Me?  I have made no claims, check out the last 4 or 5 pages of this thread and list all the CLAIMS you have made, I have simply shown you in some cases that your remarks are shall we say a little exaggerated and after reading the post above you may just feel like stopping hijacking a 7900 thread and go compare your cards performance on a 1800 performance/tweaking thread as I asked you to before.

Noone is doubting here that the 1800 is an excellent card....I say again....I HAVE ONE and I like it so much I would not get rid of it despite this 7900GTO, there is also no doubting that the 1800XT in the higher resolutions performs a little better than the 7900GTX in Oblivion, what i am disputing are your comments about for example you actually think a 512MB 1800XT gives you upto 15FPS more than a 256MB does? dream on, the post above shows otherwise.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Me?  I have made no claims, check out the last 4 or 5 pages of this thread and list all the CLAIMS you have made, I have simply shown you in some cases that your remarks are shall we say a little exaggerated and after reading the post above you may just feel like stopping hijacking a 7900 thread and go compare your cards performance on a 1800 performance/tweaking thread as I asked you to before.
> 
> Noone is doubting here that the 1800 is an excellent card....I say again....I HAVE ONE and I like it so much I would not get rid of it despite this 7900GTO, there is also no doubting that the 1800XT in the higher resolutions performs a little better than the 7900GTX in Oblivion, what i am disputing are your comments about for example you actually think a 512MB 1800XT gives you upto 15FPS more than a 256MB does? dream on, the post above shows otherwise.



lol, benchmarks on the internet lol.

all a bunch of crap.

in high resolutions the 512 mb totally smokes 256 mb.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I really would like to trust you but again you are wrong, in real world situations there are of course differences between the 2 but nowhere near where you claim, now if you take Fear as you have quoted ("show me fear at 1600x1200") above to support your claims, all the way up to 2048x1536 there is little or no difference, check out the pic, I think you will agree there is nowhere near what you think.  By the way the cards used for the tests were 1800XT's!



LOL , only 20 fps? 1600x1200 x4 aa x16af? max LOL AHHAHAAHAH BS


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Kid, why don't you stop telling Mustang and Tatty how much "better" your X1800XT is! They're 7900GTO is a great card, it might or might not beat your X1800XT, but they are damn close! They're here to share experiences with their 7900GTO's, and maybe help each other out on how to get higher scores/overclocks, but you're just hear saying how much you think your X1800XT is better, and how much 512Mb XT is better tham 256Mb XT! Make your own thread about it if you want, but don't post crap on other people's thread!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> i run everything on max, 1792x1344 in oblivion with x4 aa x16 af and hdr.   average 40-100 fps drips down to 25 fps sometimes.




I find that incredibly hard to believe, unless you have the view distance and shadows all the way down. I would honestly like to see a screenshot of that. There is no disrespect intended in this post, I have had people call me a liar when I am telling the truth, so you could be too, I just want proof.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2006)

x1800xtpeown said:


> lol, benchmarks on the internet lol.
> 
> all a bunch of crap.
> 
> in high resolutions the 512 mb totally smokes 256 mb.



Internet?  I took an extract from a 1800XT 512MB versus 256MB gaming review from "Pure Overclock", I took the Fear result because you specifically mention fear at 1600 x 1200 (I could have taken the Half life test and it would have shown the same results) and as you can see there is little or no difference, in fact 1FPS to be exact which kinda blows away your spurious 15FPS frames, that is the best way to gain a performance comparison as they were using exactly the same system where we gamers all have different systems therefore different performance levels, of course you chose to completely disregard this as you usually tend to do when you are proven wrong.

Now I have remained fairly patient with all your wild claims and stayed quite pleasant with you, you are starting to border on the personal now and TBH your boring the arse off me so go hijack someone elses thread and see if you can bore them as much as you are boring me.

 As I have said before, not once on this thread have I mentioned anything about NVidia versus ATi and have not unless replying to your post even compared the 7900GTO with any other card, from practical experience owning both the 1800 and GTO in Oblivion I would say the visuals are marginally better with the 1800 but generally the GTO runs faster and does give me higher frames most (but not all) the time.  It's whilst I am outide I notice the 1800 pulling away a bit.

"in high resolutions the 512 mb totally smokes 256 mb".[/QUOTE]

feel free to provide the evidence to back the statement "totally smoke" up.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2006)

Whats funny Tatty is that my 258MB XT gets 20 minimum, the same as the 512 in your test. No difference at all in mine vs a 512XT.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Whats funny Tatty is that my 258MB XT gets 20 minimum, the same as the 512 in your test. No difference at all in mine vs a 512XT.



Exactly my point, I have the 256MB also, there is no doubt that the 512MB brings benefits in higher resolutions, in fact i have posted such reviews before to support getting a 512MB card because at hig res and in high detail you will be using more than the 256MB at any one time (say for instance in grass/trees in Oblivion when you are moving quickly) and therefore the card starts using system ram (hence the stutter etc) which is of course slower, but we are only talking 1-3FPS here on any current game, not the alleged 15FPS.  And the 20 minimum was run with everything maxed, even the 1950XT cannot run at 4 x AA/16/AF with HDR at 1600x1200 and maintain a constant 50+ throughout the whole game.

The 1800/1900 series cards DO beat the 7900GT/GTX at Oblivion no doubt, but inside (without grass etc) the 7900GTX BEATS the 1800XT/1800XT, once you go outside the 1800/1900 takes over, nothing beats the 1900XTX anywhere but indoors the GTX comes a close one.  Take a look at this one which is an extract from a "Pure Overclock" review.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't quite know, well i do if you know what I mean how this thread turned into a 1800XT game performance thread!!!


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 23, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Exactly my point, I have the 256MB also, there is no doubt that the 512MB brings benefits in higher resolutions, in fact i have posted such reviews before to support getting a 512MB card because at hig res and in high detail you will be using more than the 256MB at any one time (say for instance in grass/trees in Oblivion when you are moving quickly) and therefore the card starts using system ram (hence the stutter etc) which is of course slower, but we are only talking 1-3FPS here on any current game, not the alleged 15FPS.  And the 20 minimum was run with everything maxed, even the 1950XT cannot run at 4 x AA/16/AF with HDR at 1600x1200 and maintain a constant 50+ throughout the whole game.
> 
> The 1800/1900 series cards DO beat the 7900GT/GTX at Oblivion no doubt, but inside (without grass etc) the 7900GTX BEATS the 1800XT/1800XT, once you go outside the 1800/1900 takes over, nothing beats the 1900XTX anywhere but indoors the GTX comes a close one.  Take a look at this one which is an extract from a "Pure Overclock" review.



the x1800xt and 7900 gtx are both kick ass cards, but the 7900 gtx has more raw power, it's just atis architecture is better at certain stuff and nvidia.

my whole point of this, everyone thinks like the x1800xt is a weak card, the thing still has some pretty damn good power.

x1900xtx and x1800xt basically same thing, only differences, is like texture fetch, on r580 x1900xtx 48 pixel shader processors vs 16 on r520 x1800xt .


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 23, 2006)

Weak card? Definately not...it's a great card, and one of the best out there. It would've done so much better though if it were available right after launch. It took a while to get into store shelves, and when it was in all retailers, the X1900 Series was out already. Both great cards though.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 23, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Weak card? Definately not...it's a great card, and one of the best out there. It would've done so much better though if it were available right after launch. It took a while to get into store shelves, and when it was in all retailers, the X1900 Series was out already. Both great cards though.



i wish i had a x1900xtx lol, i got the money, but im saving that for r600.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm getting the X1950 Pro soon (I hope), and hopefully it performs well.


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 23, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I'm getting the X1950 Pro soon (I hope), and hopefully it performs well.



yea, pretty cool new nvidia sli, style interface. they will perform like a stock 7900 gt from what ive seen,


----------



## trt740 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Well here is a new best for me for comparison*







X1900XT 256 FROM SAPPHIRE














THE 7900GTO IS FAST MY X1900XT 256 AT 720/820 CANNOT CATCH IT ATLEAST IN THIS BENCHMARK


----------



## trt740 (Oct 23, 2006)

Tatty Tried The Volt Mod On My Asrock It Worked. It Help in This Benchmark!!!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 23, 2006)

trt740 said:


> Tatty Tried The Volt Mod On My Asrock It Worked. It Help in This Benchmark!!!!!!



Excellent, well done, what volts you using now and what is your cpu at?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 23, 2006)

1.58/1.60 it fluctuates a little also let me know what you think of the ram I buying I posted it in the memory portion of the forum. Im wondering will it work with the dual. Tatty you had a asrock dual sata board do you know can I use my three ide drives and add a sata drive to all at once.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 23, 2006)

check this out
http://www.mad-moxx.de/shop/articleDetail.jsf?articleId=1005.10482

i would get that over the standard gto (even though it can't be found anywhere stateside anymore) cept it's not evga, so no step up!


----------



## x1800xtpeown (Oct 23, 2006)

damn, the g80 comes out next month, so screw 7900 gtx lol.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 24, 2006)

i've been reading up on gto voltage and all types of stuff, and it looks like whatever oc you get, is pretty much the best you're gonna get, at least for scoring.  the only thing that can be softmodded is the .08 bios, but as that voids my step up ability, i don't think i'm going to even pull off the heatsink!!!  i can't believe it!  

some poor guy on hardocp only got like 670/1440  i'm just glad that's not me !


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> check this out
> http://www.mad-moxx.de/shop/articleDetail.jsf?articleId=1005.10482
> 
> i would get that over the standard gto (even though it can't be found anywhere stateside anymore) cept it's not evga, so no step up!




Nice card but a lot more than I paid for mine and I am managing 820 on the memory stable now so personally I would not pay the difference, I paid £152 for mine (they went up a lot the next day) which is about 210 Euro.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2006)

trt740 said:


> 1.58/1.60 it fluctuates a little also let me know what you think of the ram I buying I posted it in the memory portion of the forum. Im wondering will it work with the dual. Tatty you had a asrock dual sata board do you know can I use my three ide drives and add a sata drive to all at once.




Surely if you are using that much voltage you should be able to clock higher on your CPU?  I was using 1.55V on my old Venice 3200 and was getting 2.7Gig stable without heat issues just using an Artic Cooler freezer 64 Pro.  Will check the memory post and get back to you.  Think the max IDE on the SATA2 is 2 I am afraid (think) but the SATA with them is no probs, still got the handbook (still got the mainboard in fact) somewhere, will check sometime.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2006)

I think its my ram Tatty I can go to 2.7 ghz but my ram will only run at DDR 360. Which benches slower than my chip at 2.6ghz and my ram at  DDR 436.  I only did the cpu volt mod the ram volt mod looked kinda hard.  Also I have 3 hardrives two 20 gigs and a 80gig ide 133's running in it now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2006)

Right but without the SATA at the moment? I think with the SATA enabled you can only have 2 but I may well be wrong, I just had to SATA's running off mine but not sure.  With regard to your memory you just wannna look out for a good used DDR500 2Gig buy on e bay, they do come along at times and you may find that you can sell yours for as much as you get DDR500 for you just have to be very careful because most DDR500 want higher volts than the max 2.7V that the SATA2 gives you, I think the exceptions to this are Kingston Hyper X and some OCZ and the odd G Skill.

Having said that am not sure what max memory speed you could acheive with your highest divider down from DDR400, to warrant the effort if you see what I mean, am at work now but have a program on my compuetr that does the calculation for you with memory dividers/FSB I think its called "A64 memory calculator".


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2006)

yes some of the reviews list the ram running at ddr 500 at 2.6 volts


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 26, 2006)

argh bout sums it up

231mhz ram
2780cpu
700/760 7900gto


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 26, 2006)

So close man, try little tweaks or something. Maybe modded drivers? Get that extra 12 points so you can say you broke the 11k mark! Go for it...


----------



## trt740 (Oct 26, 2006)

*New x1900xt 256 bench*

This is with stock drivers cpu at 2.63 ghz card at 720/820 ram on motherboard at DDR 524 same ram as Mustang








these benches are for comparison sake only


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 26, 2006)

nice! i do think the x1900xt 256 is a sweet card, this thread has esp shown how close they are!

i wish i could get my ram oc more on my card, but i dont mind for now.

the one thing i wish i could get some straight up comparison benchmarks for is whether dual core helps with 3d05

(tomshardware has the cpu charts, and it only has 3d06, which is very cpu dependent (with about a 500pt spread between athlon 3800+ sc and 3800+X2 for the overall score, but again that's 06.  the fear benchmarks tell two different stories too.   51fps for X2, 46fps for single core in one bench, same score in the other, with the single core listed a little bit higher.)


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 26, 2006)

trt740 said:


> This is with stock drivers cpu at 2.63 ghz card at 720/820 ram on motherboard at DDR 524 same ram as Mustang



also, what voltage do you run your ram at?  i put mine at 2.85V, and can only really get 510 or so, and the next place up is 3.05V, and i'm a little worried about, as i don't really have active cooling on em


----------



## trt740 (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine running at 2.7v it running undervolted and still really stable. Mines running at 2t intstead of 1t to get to those speeds im gonna let it burn in a little and try and tighten it a bit. My cpu is at 1.58/1.60 if my motherboards ram volt would go up I could hit 2.7 esay at DDR500 . I can tell. I think i could hit 2.8 because my system will boot but not run stable right now.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 26, 2006)

mustang whats your timing at


----------



## trt740 (Oct 26, 2006)

This ram is really fast even at 3448 2t DDR524 it smokes my Patriot ram running at 2.5 3 3 6 AT 1T DDR432. I can tell big time during boot up.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 26, 2006)

yea, mhz is alot better than timings for performance

the thing is, my ram runs @ 2.5-3-3-7 @ ddr510 2.85V, i want it to run @ the more relaxed timings, but i haven't had a chance to change it


----------



## trt740 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well mustang im not so sure now I ran scientific marks 2 as tatty wanted and believe it or not at 2.5337 1t running at DDR432 and cpu at 2.6ghz my ram bandwith is faster and I get  slightly higher performance in that bench then at 2.63 ghz and my ram at 3338 2t ram at DDR524. However, in the 3dmark05 test the setting of 2.63 ghz 3338 2t DDR 524 gives me a 150 increase over the 2.6ghz DDR432 2.5337 1t setting, So really it not all that mutch better Having the Cru ram DDR 500 over the Pat ram DDR400 . They really perform near the same level. I think however, if I could up my ram voltage it would allow me to go alot faster with the Cru ram but I cannot maybe its time to ebay this motherboard.  Also The Pat ram is going on ebay, for some reason at the same setting even thoe the tests don't show it the Cru ram reacts faster when overclocked.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 26, 2006)

my life = complete

i upped fsb by 1mhz
so cpu @ 2790
ram @ ddr465
and upped mem and core by 3mhz on gto
703/763

i'm done, this thing is so cpu limited. i ran the same test on 400x300 and got 11610.  that's cpu limited like whoa


----------



## trt740 (Oct 28, 2006)

mustang does your motherboard have temp monitoring


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> nice! i do think the x1900xt 256 is a sweet card, this thread has esp shown how close they are!
> 
> i wish i could get my ram oc more on my card, but i dont mind for now.
> 
> ...



No it does not help, I had a 4200 x2 @ 2800 and it was only 90 points faster than my old 3200 venice @ 2700.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2006)

trt740 said:


> Well mustang im not so sure now I ran scientific marks 2 as tatty wanted and believe it or not at 2.5337 1t running at DDR432 and cpu at 2.6ghz my ram bandwith is faster and I get  slightly higher performance in that bench then at 2.63 ghz and my ram at 3338 2t ram at DDR524. However, in the 3dmark05 test the setting of 2.63 ghz 3338 2t DDR 524 gives me a 150 increase over the 2.6ghz DDR432 2.5337 1t setting, So really it not all that mutch better Having the Cru ram DDR 500 over the Pat ram DDR400 . They really perform near the same level. I think however, if I could up my ram voltage it would allow me to go alot faster with the Cru ram but I cannot maybe its time to ebay this motherboard.  Also The Pat ram is going on ebay, for some reason at the same setting even thoe the tests don't show it the Cru ram reacts faster when overclocked.



What was your score?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Nov 1, 2006)

I just had another go at overclocking this beast, I hit 733MHz core and 1600MHz on the memory rock stable with temps in the 50's


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2006)

Oliver_FF said:


> I just had another go at overclocking this beast, I hit 733MHz core and 1600MHz on the memory rock stable with temps in the 50's




nice core!  what 3D Mark 2005 U getting with that?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Nov 2, 2006)

unfortunately i'm still heavily FSB bound so my 3DMark05 score is still in the lower 9000's


----------



## Frick (Nov 3, 2006)

As my x800gt got kinda busted (the AC Silencer 5 ripped one of the memory chips off  ) I've been thinking about this card (I don't wanna use my 9000 Pro for so long ).. I have two questions though:

1. Is there VIVO?

2. How loud is the cooler?

And that's about it.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Nov 3, 2006)

Frick said:


> As my x800gt got kinda busted (the AC Silencer 5 ripped one of the memory chips off  ) I've been thinking about this card (I don't wanna use my 9000 Pro for so long ).. I have two questions though:
> 
> 1. Is there VIVO?
> 
> ...



idk about vivo, bit it's pretty quiet. a little bit louder than my ati silencer rev 4, but not much. and it might just be placebo effect, you know?  i love this card over my gto2 for sure, althought that was a pretty pimp card


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2006)

Frick said:


> As my x800gt got kinda busted (the AC Silencer 5 ripped one of the memory chips off  ) I've been thinking about this card (I don't wanna use my 9000 Pro for so long ).. I have two questions though:
> 
> 1. Is there VIVO?
> 
> ...



Only the MSI model has ViVO, I couldnt find my box to check so I went to a review and the EVGA does not but the MSI does, it says that here:

http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t503524.html

It is also true HD ready and the fan runs at 100% completely silent (cannot speak for EVGA but its the same fan).


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Nov 3, 2006)

tatty, how's your 12000 run coming?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2006)

TBH I have not tried since I got 12015 (that was really pushing the CPU to 3.255Gig!!!)and when I tried to take a screenshot the damn puter crashed so I lost the evidence, spose that was about 3 weeks ago now, have not had much time to play lately, been really busy, I have Monday off work so might give it another go then.


----------



## Frick (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys! Quick answers are always the best. 

It was exactly the MSI I've found for about $220. The only thing I need now is a decent PSU.. Sigh. It's very fascinating how the expences just *know* when you actually have cash. I mean, I was broke until last week when I got money from several jobs that hadn't paid me for months, so now I feel unnaturally whealthy! But man, how can I ever afford my trip to Japan?

But the GTO is way better than my 9000Pro.   I hope.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Nov 3, 2006)

Frick said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Quick answers are always the best.
> 
> It was exactly the MSI I've found for about $220. The only thing I need now is a decent PSU.. Sigh. It's very fascinating how the expences just *know* when you actually have cash. I mean, I was broke until last week when I got money from several jobs that hadn't paid me for months, so now I feel unnaturally whealthy! But man, how can I ever afford my trip to Japan?
> 
> But the GTO is way better than my 9000Pro.   I hope.



if you don't want it, i'll pay you 40$ for it! lol

kind of think sli would be pimp....


----------



## Frick (Nov 3, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> if you don't want it, i'll pay you 40$ for it! lol
> 
> kind of think sli would be pimp....



Sure, if I get yours.  

Now it's ordered, so I hope I have it mid next week. Thursday, probably. Expensive, but it seems to be worth it.


----------

